#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-09
<superm1> evand, if you could merge me again, i've got more gui cleanup added to my branch
<evand> superm1: taking a look now
<superm1> thanks evand
<ITDirect> hi guys
<ITDirect> anybody able to help with pre installing machines with ubuntu, custom apps installed
<evand> hooray for sticking around long enough for an answer
<superm1> :), the proper way would have been just a custom live disk with the apps already present prior to install, correct?
<thom> preseeded install with the packages added to pkgsel/include
<thom> ...
<superm1> i see
<superm1> thom, but that would assume the custom apps were available in the archive
<superm1> so if they really were "custom" apps, that method wouldn't work
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-10
<macogw> why the switch from GParted to Partman? GParted is easier
<thom> superm1: custom archive, too *shrug*
<superm1> thom, I forgot i even responded to you like 8 hours ago :)
<thom> heh
* cjwatson aims a rock at macogw for leaving just before he arrived
<evand> hah
<CIA-19> ubiquity: Evan Dandrea <evan@reginald> * revan@reginald-20070710132442-obhui7ng9ybir9pk ubiquity/ (10 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  1.80ubuntu2, hw-detect 1.53ubuntu1, silo-installer 1.10ubuntu4.
<evand> oh dammit
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2146 ubiquity/ (10 files in 8 dirs): Revert broken update.
<padwan> Hi!
<padwan> How can I build a kernel for kickstart (netboot)?
<padwan> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Modify/CustomKernel -- what's the Ubuntu equivalent?
<cjwatson> padwan: the kernel is just the same for Kickstart as for anything else
<cjwatson> and you don't need to build it, we ship it
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<cjwatson> much of http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Modify/CustomKernel still applies except that the Ubuntu kernel package spits out udebs by itself
<padwan> cjwatson: can you show me how to build it myself?
<padwan> cjwatson: I took https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/2.6.15-50.61 - well linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15.orig.tar.gz with #  linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-50.61.diff.gz and built my new kernel.
<padwan> cjwatson: Now I want to create a initrd.gz for that specific kernel, with the *fixed* RAID controller module, so that I can install Dapper.
<cjwatson> padwan: just do step 3 from the Debian URL with the debian-installer source package from dapper, then
<Dante123> 	hi all.....I'm planning on installing ubuntu for my neighbour....he has an HP Media Centre m7250 with Windows XP Media version on it......I notice that there is a small fat32 partition (HP may have some diagnostice stuff on there) and the rest of the drive is ntfs.......when I install....I don't want to wipe out his windows........and the choices are guided (use entire drive).......guided (use largerst continous free space) and
<Dante123> manual.......I
<Dante123> want to give him a 20gb partition........but when I go into Manual.....i get confused.......I tried using gparted and resizing the ntfs partition.... but it wouldn't let me....said there were errors or the drive needs to be checked for errors......any suggestions?
<cjwatson> Dante123: you'll probably need to take care of that from the Windows
<cjwatson> side
<cjwatson> Dante123: make sure it was unmounted cleanly (i.e. the system was shut down properly), and running scandisk or whatever it is there may help
<cjwatson> Dante123: there should be more information in /var/log/syslog, which unfortunately isn't really punted through to the UI properly yet
<padwan> cjwatson: yay, I'm winning! :)
<padwan> cjwatson: /usr/dist/BUILD/installer/debian-installer-20051026ubuntu36.6/build# make all_build
<padwan> cjwatson: I've copied all my udebs into localudebs, and
<padwan> # dpkg --contents localudebs/nic-modules-2.6.15-50-386-di_2.6.15-50.61_i386.udeb |grep bnx
<padwan> -rw-r--r-- root/root    143086 2007-07-10 15:01:09 ./lib/modules/2.6.15-50-386/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko
<padwan> but bnx2.ko is not my netboot/initrd.gz ..
<cjwatson> check the build log to see if nic-modules really got used, and what version
<cjwatson> did you remember to change the configs to 2.6.15-50? they'll use 2.6.15-somethingelse by default
<padwan> yup, debian/config/i386.cfg
<padwan> I don't see a build.log, or anything .log :-/
<padwan> I do see /usr/dist/BUILD/installer/debian-installer-20051026ubuntu36.6/build/tmp/netboot# more udeb.list
<padwan> and in there there's no mention of nic*
<cjwatson> build log as in the terminal output
<padwan> :) let me rebuild
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what to say, though - the source lists nic-modules in build/pkg-lists/netboot/i386.cfg
<cjwatson> so it should work
<padwan> Not being included at all it seems.
<cjwatson> I think you're in the best position to debug this; http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/MANIFEST.udebs indicates that our netboot images do include nic-modules
<superm1> evand, i was curious, how do translators get access to the files in debian/po?  are they placed somewhere on launchpad that they log into and add their translations?
<superm1> (i had someone contact me interested in doing the translations for the mythbuntu frontend in their native language)
<leon64> plz help
<leon64> plz reply
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-11
<cjwatson> superm1: we sync those files from Rosetta periodically
<cjwatson> they're in the debian-installer source package as far as Rosetta is concerned (allows the whole installer to be translated in one place, theoretically)
<xivulon> Hi all
<xivulon> I have a few questions re lupin merge
<xivulon> 1. What are the relevant branches to target? For initramfs-tools I found no dedicated branch in launchpad, shall I target the debian one?
<xivulon> For the initrd of the alternate/live CD what are the appropriate branches (casper for the live?).
<xivulon> 2. Shall I aim to apply the changes directly in the branches or create a separate package that adds loopmounted functionality to the initrd?
<xivulon> Out of curiosity what is the role of debian-live in Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> if there is no branch, then target the source package rather than working in bzr
<cjwatson> see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment for alternate installer changes
<cjwatson> casper has most of the interesting bits of the live initrd
<cjwatson> I would recommend having the changes integrated directly where possible rather than messing with a separate package
<cjwatson> note that I'm currently attempting to write a partman-auto-loop component that will supersede your partitioning changes; I need to talk with Evan about that here in London though
<cjwatson> debian-live> we would like to work with them but aren't at present
<xivulon> I am in London by the way
<xivulon> if you want we can have a beer one day
<xivulon> it's on me
<cjwatson> oh, whereabouts?
<xivulon> Victoria
<cjwatson> the Canonical office is in Millbank Tower, near Pimlico, so very close
<xivulon> I leave in Pimlico in fact
<cjwatson> cool, maybe tomorrow evening?
<xivulon> What time?
<cjwatson> uh, dunno, ask me tomorrow ;-)
<xivulon> will do
<cjwatson> we tend to finish up around 6:30
<xivulon> I normally finish a bit later than that, but I'll try to go out at 6:30 tomorrow.
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop> I was also considering a different approach, but I think it's too much work to get done for gutsy
<xivulon> partman changes are most welcome
<xivulon> that was the most shameful part of lupin
<cjwatson> basically extending the partman-auto recipe format to be able to handle multiple disks and teaching it about loop-mounting
<cjwatson> the multi-disk work does need to get done eventually
<cjwatson> but it's really hard
<cjwatson> so I think for now it would be better to follow the lead of other partman-auto-* components and just hack it into place ...
<cjwatson> I'm making progress slowly, hope to have something sketchy to show by the end of the week maybe
<xivulon> I was on the slow track myself, new addition to the family...
<xivulon> Do the live and alternate ISO share the same initrd?
<xivulon> I wouldn't think so
<xivulon> Last q for today for all the windows expert among you:
<xivulon> do you know about a reliable method to map a disk device in windows to a linux device (doing that from windows)?
<xivulon> At the moment we use heuristic (we look for a particular filename in all partitions), but it would obviously be better to nail down the hosting device directly.
<cjwatson> no, they don't - the alternate ISO's initrd doesn't even use initramfs-tools
* cjwatson <- totally not a Windows expert
<xivulon> I though so ;P
<xivulon> Shall I target the alternate ISO or the Live one, or in other words, is it realistic to have the preseeding in ubiquity by gutsy?
<cjwatson> the live initrd *used* to be pretty similar to the alternate initrd in some ways, but that went away with the simplified-live-cd spec in casper 1.19 (dapper)
<cjwatson> Evan's reporting good progress with preseeding in ubiquity
<cjwatson> I'd stay flexible just for the sake of convenience; partman-auto-loop will work in alternate before it works in live, assuming it works at all :-)
<xivulon> Basically I am not going to port any code in lupin.postinst (the part that skips partman and does its mkfs and fstab creation)
<cjwatson> oh, drat, tomorrow evening isn't going to work
<cjwatson> we're planning to go to see Spamalot then
<cjwatson> maybe this evening will work out; I'll let you know later on
<xivulon> today is fine for me
<xivulon> the later, the better
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2147 ubiquity/ (10 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  1.80ubuntu2, hw-detect 1.53ubuntu1, silo-installer 1.10ubuntu4.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2148 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.5
<evand> \o/
<evand> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/
<evand> superm1: fyi, bug 119562 is fixed, so parts of mythbuntu-drivers might not be relevant anymore.
<evand> also, I did merge your changes, I just didn't have CIA set up on this laptop at the time.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2149 ubiquity/ (8 files in 6 dirs): Releasing the real [1.5.5] . Fixes intltool being missing on my system.
<cjwatson> uploaded
<evand> thanks
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2150 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.5.6
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2151 ubiquity/autogen.sh: add check for intltool
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2152 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/ (4 files): POSIX test syntax
<cjwatson> xivulon: hmm, I think I will be going elsewhere this evening
<cjwatson> xivulon: are you permanently based in London? if so, I'm down occasionally and we could meet up some other time
<xivulon> cjwatson: yes, I live in London
<xivulon> cjwatson I'll be away after the 18 for a couple of weeks, but drop me an email if you are around
<xivulon>  the beer invitation is like novell coupons: no expiration date...
<xivulon> xivulon at gmail.com
<xivulon> evand, that extends to you as well
<cjwatson> xivulon: heh
<cjwatson> ok, sounds good, is just hectic this week :)
<cjwatson> maybe you and Evan can meet up even if I can't make it
<xivulon> It would be nice
<evand> xivulon: Thanks!  I'm free any day except tomorrow this week.  After that it's back to the US.
<superm1> evand, thanks, i did see that bg 119562 was fixed, but haven't determined how i'm going to approach redoing a few consequences of using restricted-manager to do things.  After I sort out the current LIRC related issues, i'll revisit it
<xivulon> evand do you want to do today around 7pm?
<evand> sure
<xivulon> I can come by Millbank Tower, we can meet you downstairs ~7, I have a black jacket and a cycling helmet
<evand> ok, sounds like a plan
<xivulon> ok, see you in a bit
<xivulon> if anyone else in london wants to join, I'll see you at 7
<evand> xivulon: still around?
<xivulon> yep
<evand> xivulon: going to have to take a rain check on meeting up.  I'm going on a field trip with a few others in the hopes that I can find a travel adapter for the US
<evand> are you available Friday?
<xivulon> np
<evand> Thursday is Monty Python and Saturday I depart.
<xivulon> yep we can try next friday
<xivulon> maybe cjwatson can join too
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-12
<vdquynh-hanoi> Hi there ?
<vdquynh-hanoi> Anybody free for one small question ?
<thom> (just ask the question, if someone has time to answer it they will)
<vdquynh-hanoi> Ok. I'm from Vietnam and the problem is the following : using 7.04 Live Cd Desktop (i386) for installation. When selecting installation language as Vietnamese, the installation process encounters a fatal error and exit at the moment of installing Grub (around 90-93% of installation). If installation is done using, e.g. English of French, it installs just fine. Thus the problem seems to be non-recognized characters/words that are sent durin
<vdquynh-hanoi> Sorry to disturb again : is this the right channel to ask my question or should I join an other channel ?
<superm1> vdquynh-hanoi, this sounds like a bug to me, you should submit a bug to launchpad, and attach your syslog and partman
<superm1> from a failed install
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2153 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control rules): * Make ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu Architecture: all.
<vdquynh-hanoi> ok and thanks. I'll try to do that (not much acquainted with all these procedures) !
<evand> vdquynh-hanoi: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity/AttachingLogs
<evand> vdquynh-hanoi: You'll want to file the bug against the ubiquity package
<vdquynh-hanoi> Thanks all !
<xivulon> Hi all
<xivulon> cjwatson, would it be possible to merge the hd-media and cdrom initrds?
<cjwatson> xivulon: no
<cjwatson> they're quite different
<cjwatson> basically for each different retrieval method you need a different initrd
<xivulon> What I mean have a scanning algorithm
<xivulon> that tries to check whether you can mount  a CD and if that fails looks for an ISO
<cjwatson> that would be slow and flaky, I think
<xivulon> The reason I am asking is that it would be nice to use the same initrd in the CD and in Wubi
<xivulon> But that means that the initrd has to support both hd-media and cdrom type of functionalities
<xivulon> since there is no way to know in advance if the initrd is booted from CD or from HD, and whether you have to use an ISO or the actual CD
<xivulon> This by the way would allow wubi to also go around bios broblems and launch the live cd as opposed to install on file
<cjwatson> that should be moot when booting from the live ISO
<xivulon> not if you cannot boot from the live ISO because of bios
<xivulon> in this case you could run the live iso from within windows, use wubi, that would install grub4dos and kernel and initrd on disk, that would use cdrom-initrd functionalities to launch the live iso
<xivulon> Also it would solve another issue
<xivulon> A user might run wubi from within the live CD in order to actually install on file, but when he reboots he might have the CD inserted and boot from it, the live ISO should therefore scan for preseed/vergin installation folder
<cjwatson> the live ISO has nothing to do with hd-media vs. cdrom initrds, therefore that cannot be relevant to the live ISO
<xivulon> I am mixing the 2 since I will probably be targeting alternate initrds first, but once we move to the live CD equivalent functionality will need to be available
<cjwatson> patch casper, then :)
<xivulon> already branched that off ;)
<AnRkey> hi all
<AnRkey> who works on the net-installer?
<byzzyb> hello everyone
<byzzyb> I have a question: I have an ASROCK 939A8X-M motherboard and the s-ata controller was causing problems when I was installing Fedora Linux v7 ... now my question is will ubuntu work with my S-ata?
<byzzyb> so will ubuntu freeze when loading initrd.img?
<cjwatson> the kernel team would be a better group to ask; #ubuntu-kernel
<cjwatson> they'll need details as to the particular controller in question
<byzzyb> okay thank you very much
<byzzyb> goodbye
<superm1_> cjwatson, could you look at bug 125539 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/125539).  It looked to me as thought the cause of this trouble was from using a drive with a label set wtih a space in the name
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-13
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2154 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman_commit.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Fix question_type vs. self.question_type crash in partman_commit
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  (LP: #125539).
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2155 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog partman/commit.d/01unmount_busy):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Unmangle entries from /etc/mtab before trying to unmount them (also
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  LP: #125539).
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, are you in for a beer later on today?
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand are you tied up later on today?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I don't think it's going to work out for me this evening, unfortunately - last day is always mad
<cjwatson> sorry :(
<xivulon> cjwatson, np will do next time you are in london
<xivulon> evand, are you in?
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2156 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Don't preseed seen to false, or stay in the gtk event loop on the
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  summary page, when using --automatic.
<evand> xivulon: I'm afraid I cannot make it either.  They're throwing some sort of wine and cheese party in the office and then I've got to go present shopping before I leave.
<evand> I'll be back here at the next sprint though
<xivulon> have fun, and a nice trip home
<superm1_> cjwatson, is there an eta when 1.5.5 will be released as a package?  I've got probably one more thing i wanted to get into the mythbuntu frontend yet, and wanted to see how much time i've got to do it
<cjwatson_> superm1_: err, 1.5.5 was released on Wednesday; see the changelog
<superm1_> oh, haven't bzr merged since my last commit
<superm1_> :)
<superm1_> okay
<cjwatson_> superm1_: there is no reason why you should be bound by any particular version, though
<superm1_> cjwatson, well I was hoping to be able to source the archives rather than rely on a mythbuntu mirror when generating the next alpha ISO
<cjwatson> we are kind of planning to do further uploads, you know ;-)
<superm1_> haha, well i wasn't sure on how often they will be generated - so for future reference then, what's the frequency on this sort of thing?
<cjwatson> depends on what's there to uploads - look back through the changelog for a sampling
<cjwatson> can be anything from days to a small number of weeks, typically
<superm1_> alright, that's kinda what i was assuming
<cjwatson> historical average since we took it over from Guadalinex (so all espresso or ubiquity uploads) is once every 2.9 days, which is a touch disturbing
<superm1_> i had another question regarding casper, i wanted to get some input on.  I've toyed with the idea of generating an overlay filesystem similar to how you can use a flash drive to save changes to a live boot.  I was considering adding that as an append option to the boot menu - one with fglrx and one with nvidia, so that if someone really wanted to use a disk as a full live frontend, they could boot right into the proprietary drivers.
<superm1_> What would be your take on us doing something like that?
<superm1_> yes that is wow.
<cjwatson> (you might reasonably expect development to slow down over time though)
<cjwatson> hmm, it would require some care to make that work with ubiquity, but it should be possible
<cjwatson> TBH I really think we should just fix the crappy way the proprietary drivers work with libGL
<superm1_> i'm imagining the hook that generates the xorg.conf in casper may need additional work too, to choose them
<superm1_> is there a spec out there to do such things regarding libGL?
<cjwatson> just calls dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or the moral equivalent
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> (not to my knowledge; not my area)
<superm1_> perhaps i'll consider drafting one up for the dev summit in boston this year, but i'll have to investigate how much is involved
<cjwatson> the problem is that both require overlay libGL implementations and they conflict 'cos they need to go in the same place in the filesystem
<superm1_> perhaps in the place that they would need to be, replace a dynamic loader
<superm1_> to load the correct libGL implementation from another area on the FS
<superm1_> and then you would be able to store all three implementation in their own area
<cjwatson> it's not trivial and requires much thought, anyway
* superm1_ nods
<cjwatson> anyway, time to go to the hotel; offline until Monday
<cjwatson> have fun :)
<superm1_> okay cu :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-15
<Elwell> evening all - is there a list of preseed options that have to go in the pxe config (everythung till network's up) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet doesn't seem to have all UK ones
<Elwell> do I just grep the info: set .... lines out of var/log/syslog on the test clent?
<cjwatson_> Elwell: the installation guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html) has prose commentary indicating which items are processed before the preconfiguration file is loaded
<Elwell> cjwatson: ta - got the installer going but discovered my debmirror'd mirror didn't have the needed udebs
<Elwell> so am slowly lftp'ing the leftovers
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-07
<xivulon> short status report on wubi 8.04.1
<xivulon> there is 1 regression (LP 246201), and still some segfault report
<xivulon> for the rest the number of support requests has collapsed, which I take as a good sign
<xivulon> the above though is very annoying (inability to uninstall if drive is non-C) and certainly requires an SRU
<xivulon> my fault for not thinking that the uninstaller had to be copied/extracted to a different folder...
<xivulon> evand ^
<evand> xivulon: It's not possible to spin new CDs at this point.  Please make sure slangasek is aware of this bug, though.
<evand> The documentation will need to be updated.
<xivulon> evand I am aware of that, I was thinking of updating the standalone though
<xivulon> I am quite sure that the uninstall.exe generated by 8.04 can clean up an 8.04.1 installation so we can upload that (at least in the wubiguide)
<xivulon> davmor2 ping :)
<davmor2> xivulon: pong
<xivulon> davmor2 when you have a few more minutes would you mind testing the wubi uninstaller?
<xivulon> looks like it does not work properly if wubi is installed on a non C: drive
<davmor2> xivulon: seemed to uninstalling fine I did it several times why
<xivulon> in C: it does, did you try D: installations?
<davmor2> okay I'll give it a bash latter and ping you back
<xivulon> I also tested on C: unfortunately
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> one thing to also try is to copy the uninstaller generated by 8.04 and use that to uninstall 8.04.1
<davmor2> xivulon: be about 30 mins plus is that okay ?
<xivulon> absolutely fine
<xivulon> you might want to install 8.04 first so that you can save the uninstaller and reuse it in 8.04.1
<davmor2> np's
<xivulon> evand, can you please produce a build with the following change http://paste.ubuntu.com/25683/
<xivulon> and upload so that davmor2 can test that too
<evand> will do
<xivulon> thx
<evand> xivulon: davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/Wubi-8.04.1-rev506.exe
<xivulon> evand thx, davmor2, please do this: try first rev506 installing/uninstalling on D:
<xivulon> save the uninstaller
<xivulon> then try the same thing with rev505 (8.04.1)  using 505 uninstaller, since I expect the uninstaller to fail, try the 506 uninstaller saved at the previous stage on the 505 installation
<xivulon> davmor2 of course there is no need to go through the linux-side installation
<xivulon> evand maybe try ^ too
<xivulon> evand if 506 works please upload the 506 uninstaller and add a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-7cd5a1eda23f1e9960c28ef3a2f4e8645c5ea87d
<evand> will do
<davmor2> can not find wubi.exe
<xivulon> davmor2, evand, 506 should be the standard version not the selfextracting one
<davmor2> hang on wrong version that's why D'oh
<evand> oh
<evand> my mistake
<evand> there, should be fixed
<davmor2> evand: same version number
<evand> yes
<davmor2> okay
<davmor2> trying again :)
<davmor2> now it seems to of stalled 1/3 in :(
<davmor2> that's better xp hadn't detected the drive change about 15 minutes and I should know
<davmor2> evand: xivulon: right that seems to work done it a couple of times
<evand> fantastic
<evand> wiki updated
<mark> hello, for some reason my normally working preseeded installs are failing in hardy when installing apt-mirror-setup
<mark> and it doesn't give any useful error message
<mark> how can I try to install it in the shell?
<mark> knowing where the .udeb is stored would already be helpful...
<evand> Is this with 8.04.1?
<mark> I don't think so, stock 8.04
<mark> not entirely sure though
<evand> Can you please try with 8.04.1
<mark> yes
<evand> Thanks
<evand> If it still fails, please stick your syslog on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<mark> http://yf1010.yaseo.wikimedia.org/syslog
<mark> ~ # cat /var/log/lsb-release
<mark> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<mark> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.04
<mark> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hardy
<mark> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<mark> if the netboot image on the tftpserver hasn't changed, I may well be using 8.04.1, it's using public mirrors afterwards
<xivulon> davmor2 is the bug in 505 confirmed? I didn't actually test it, just read the code
<xivulon> hmm kubuntu metalinks are wrong...
<xivulon> evand, thanks a lot, I notified slangasek on #release
<mark> evand: given above and the fact that netboot.tar.gz hasn't changed since april 22, I am using 8.04.1 I guess
<evand> hrm, anna's output in this situation is surprisingly unhelpful.
<mark> indeed :(
<mark> is there any way I can manually install the udeb?
<evand> anna-install
<mark> I've done succesful hardy installs in other datacenters, not sure why this one is different
<mark> the setup -should- be exactly the same...
<mark> ok, where can I find the .udeb in the fs?
<evand> you shouldn't need to.  anna-install <package>
<mark> hmm... it moves the cursor for a bit on a blank screen, and then nothing...
<mark> back in the menu the installer is now going on as if nothing happened, grr
 * mark reboots
<mark> "Failed to load installer component\n\nLoading apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown reasons. Aborting." is the error message in the installer
<mark> but it doesn't appear to be the mirror, I tried multiple
<evand> try stracing it?
<mark> ok
<mark> boy that is slow on 9600 bps hehe
<mark> it appears to have installed it just fine now
<mark> sigh.
<evand> weird.
<mark> reminds me of when I had to strace the entire installer to debug some odd deadlocking problem only happening sometimes on certain servers
<mark> and of course it wouldn't occur when you straced it
<mark> because of different timing behaviour
<evand> heh, fun
<mark> it didn't occur anymore in the next release ;)
<mark> I think it was edgy doing that, feisty fixed it or just didn't hit that edge condition
<mark> these same servers btw, I wonder what's special about them.. :)
<davmor2> xivulon: Sorry I was having tea what did you want to know about 505.  Before the 506 it would just fail to remove and not do anything.   How ever with 506 it removes perfectly and can then be reinstalled etc
<xivulon> davmor2 good, did you try running the 506 uninstall-ubuntu.exe with a 505 installation?
<davmor2> no it choked I had to re-load the partition
<xivulon> evand in the guide, more than Wubi 506 we need uninstall-ubuntu.exe rev 506, that is because if Wubi is already installed running Wubi 506 will not help much, since that will run the local uninstaller (i.e. 505)
<xivulon> to get that you need to run wubi 506 in windows then copy the uninstaller in c:\ubuntu\uninstall-ubuntu.exe
<xivulon> davmor2, what you mean "it chocked?"
<xivulon> can you post the wubi log?
<davmor2> I couldn't get wubi to remove with any option.   So in the end I just did the windows partition again from backup.
<xivulon> davmor2, if you have wubi 505 installed, you didn't have to run wubi 506 BUT the wubi 506 uninstaller. And to get that you have first to install 506 then copy the uninstaller.
<xivulon> Is that what you tried? because, as explained, running Wubi 506 when Wubi 505 is installed, will always trigger the local 505 uninstaller, which is expected to fail
<davmor2> No I tried using the saved version from the original hardy cd and overwriting the wubi file.  So I think it is more likely me doing something wrong rather than a complete failure of wubi, if  that make sense.
<davmor2> anyway I'm off now 506 works fine.
<xivulon> davmor2: thanks a lot
<davmor2> np's
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm trying to get the partitioner portion of ubiquity to show custom partition recipes that the user can choose to partition their system (the recipes would partition a large chuck off for recordings as this is for Mythbuntu and we don't want to fill up root).  The documentation that I have read indicates that this functionality is already in partman and that I just need to drop the recipes into the d-i environment,
<tgm4883_laptop>  but I have tried that and can't seem to get ubiquity to show these extra choices.  Is there anyone that can shed some light on this issue?  cjwatson perhaps?
<evand> (I've already tried to answer, but I cannot think of a way other than modifying both partman and ubiquity)
<cjwatson> mark: you need to use the image from dists/hardy-updates/ rather than that from dists/hardy/
<mark> aha
<mark> do you think it'll help with this problem?
<cjwatson> yes, I am certain
<mark> ok
<cjwatson> that was specifically one of the things we fixed
<mark> thanks :)
<mark> i'll update it now
<cjwatson> it's bug 234486
<cjwatson> tgm4883_laptop: dropping the recipes into /lib/partman/recipes/ should be sufficient; perhaps you could put your recipe on a pastewbin
<cjwatson> tgm4883_laptop: oh, er, not so much actually
<cjwatson> tgm4883_laptop: ubiquity doesn't offer alternate recipes at the moment, so sorry, ignore my previous comment
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, just stepping in on this; both partman and ubiquity would need the improvements, or just ubiquity though?  Assuming the recipes were dropped into /lib/partman/recipes?  I haven't investigated this much myself as tgm4883_laptop was looking into it
<cjwatson> the recipe question in d-i is a separate one only visible in expert mode, and ubiquity doesn't process it at the moment
<cjwatson> it would probably only need a change in ubiquity to do so, but you'd have to figure out how to make it not get in the way of normal operation
<cjwatson> e.g. be something that's attached to a dialog box invoked by a button or something
<mario_limonciell> just checking for if an expert recipe was preseeded and adding it as a possible option in "normal" operation wouldn't do the trick then you don't think?
<cjwatson> sounds like an awful hack
<cjwatson> no, I don't like that idea much
<cjwatson> in any case what tgm4883_laptop is not expert recipes
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> in any case what tgm4883_laptop is describing is not expert recipes
<xivulon> hm cjwatson another issue, I noticed now that http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ redirects to 8.04.1
<xivulon> which means that old versions of wubi will get the new iso
<cjwatson> yes, sorry, you lose :)
<xivulon> this _should_ work, but I haven't actually tested it
<cjwatson> releases.ubuntu.com doesn't have space to keep copies
<xivulon> I guess it's ok should have seen more turmoil by now...
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-08
<xivulon> evand, I have pushed Wubi 506 fixing the uninstaller bug since couldn't see your commit. It would be nice if the stand alone executable on ubuntu.com could be updated
<evand> xivulon: slangasek makes the final call on that, and I see you already asked him in -release.
<evand> sorry about not pushing my changes.  I don't know how that branch keeps getting unbound.
<xivulon> evand could you sync with 506 and produce a binary, should be identical to the one you did yesterday anyway, but just in case
<xivulon> I did test it too and so did other users, looks good so far
<evand> will do
<evand> xivulon: which binary, self-extracting or the regular one?
<xivulon> only the regular one
<xivulon> since the unfortunately the self-extracting cannot be update :(
<davmor2> xivulon: Ah that's okay anyone with vista want have more than one hd honest ;)
<davmor2> s/want/wont
<xivulon> you can still have more than one partition though...
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/Wubi-8.04.1-rev506.exe
<xivulon> davmor2, evand could you please test ^
<xivulon> wouldn't want to go to steve 3 times in a row...
<xivulon> that is not the self extracting correct?
<davmor2> isn't this the one the got tested yesterday or am I going mad?
<xivulon> yep but technically is a different build since evand has resynced the branches, so in 99.99% of the cases it is ok, but we still need to test it
<xivulon> should be a full installation/uninstallation cycle
<xivulon> ideally not on C:
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> brb
<xivulon> evand do we need to go through an SRU anyway, don't we?
<evand> xivulon: I don't think there's a procedure in place for this kind of thing.  You'd have to ask slangasek what the proper course of action is as any final decision will have to go through him.
<davmor2> xivulon: seems to be fine just tried the remove from d:// and it's worked
<soren> I'm sort of banging my head against the wall here. I'm trying to figure out how to make a change to isolinux.cfg on the ubuntu server cd. I would expect it to be in cd-image, but I simply can't find it. Is the cd build process documented somewhere?
<soren> I'm looking at ubuntu-cdimage and debian-cd... Am I missing a component?
<cjwatson> it's in debian-cd, tools/boot/intrepid/boot-*
<cjwatson> make sure you have debian-cd from http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu rather than the packaged one though
 * soren looks
<soren> Oh!
<soren> My plan is to change the default install option to one that preselects the server task, and then add a new "Minimal install" option which just installs ubuntu-standard (or perhaps even just ubuntu-minimal).
<soren> Does that sound reasonable? I'm a bit outside my area of expertise.
<cjwatson> soren: can you ask me tomorrow and we'll talk? there are some other options that might potentially work better, but it's a bit late for me now
<soren> cjwatson: Sure thing.
<soren> cjwatson: Thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-09
<udit99> an anyone tell me how to generate a preseed file from an existing ubuntu installation?...like just get a sample answers file from whatever option I chose at install time
<cjwatson> udit99: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-creating.html
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r99 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-1> partman-base: Add support for explicit 'b' or 'B' suffixes on partition sizes to force
<CIA-1> partman-base: interpretation as bytes.
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r100 ubuntu/ (test/conversions debian/changelog debian/rules lib/base.sh): Add a small test suite for longint2human and human2longint.
<giosue_c> could someone tell me what the differences between $dist $dist-proposed $dist-security $dist-updates
<giosue_c> I was noticing that the xubuntu hardy seeds require stuff out of both hardy and hardy-updates
<TheMuso> giosue_c: $dist-proposed is used for testing packages for stable release updates. $dist-updates is where all tested packages are placed when a stable release update is made available. $dist-security is for security updates.
<giosue_c> so are the seeds updated as things are promoted to dist-updates?
<giosue_c> for example if a new kernel comes out... it will be in $dist-security or $dist-updates and will have a higher version number.  The seeds then have to reference that higher number.
<TheMuso> giosue_c: The seeds do not reference versions of packages. The seeds only reference package names, and the infrastructure is told whether to fetch packages from -updates or -security as appropriate.
<giosue_c> but the kernel module seeds have their versions in the package names.
<TheMuso> giosue_c: Yes but they have metapackages to refer to them, linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic, etc.
<giosue_c> TheMuso: Ok.  I'm trying to get everything to make sense to me.  I'm looking at the installer seed in platform.hardy...  I see a line like this:
<giosue_c>  * Kernel-Version: 2.6.24-19-generic
<giosue_c> Then i noticed that all the modules for that kernel are in hardy-updates
<giosue_c> sooo..  I guess the seeds are updated any time the kernel version is promoted?
<TheMuso> giosue_c: Yes for the installer they have to be updated.
<soren> cjwatson: So, you had some other options for implementing the server seed thing?
<S[h]O[r]T> I'm trying to understand how I would go about loadgin a "preseed/run" script as described here https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-contents.html#preseed-network. So that I can re-load the network configuration with a static IP as it talks about
<S[h]O[r]T> But i'm not sure what I need to exactly place into my preseed to load the script with the arguments it mentions
<cjwatson> S[h]O[r]T: does https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-advanced.html help? you put the script in the same directory as the preseed file, and just give its file name
<S[h]O[r]T> why yes it does :D gonna give it a go right now
 * S[h]O[r]T thinks it worked
<S[h]O[r]T> have to wait till the install is over to find out
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r518 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper): Fix mount argument ordering for klibc mount.
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r519 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.135
<cjwatson> soren: Right. The problem here is that there's no way to preseed tasksel into selecting a given task but still displaying the task question, because it uses the seen flag a bit oddly.
<cjwatson> soren: I think it would be a good thing to fix that anyway ...
<cjwatson> (ubuntustudio has wanted it in the past)
<cjwatson> the alternative I had in mind does bad things to netboot installations so on reflection probably isn't a great idea
<cjwatson> soren: I don't think there should be something that installs ubuntu-minimal without ubuntu-standard, personally.
<soren> cjwatson: Well, nor do I.
<soren> cjwatson: However...
<soren> if you read the recent thread on ubuntu-server about this stuff, there seems to be two major camps:
<soren> The ones who want a *really* lean system and the ones who would want the server seed as well.
<cjwatson> people who want ubuntu-minimal on its own can use debootstrap
<soren> Also, having it only install minimal, would remove the need for a JeOS ISO altogether.
<cjwatson> do the ones who want a really lean system really want a system without cron?
<soren> Yes.
<cjwatson> or iptables?
<soren> Yes.
<cjwatson> or ssh?
<soren> I'm not kidding.
<soren> Oh, yes.
<cjwatson> then I have to ask "why?"
<soren> ssh in particular seemed to annoy them.
<cjwatson> we can't work on "seemed to annoy"
<cjwatson> we need coherent, justifiable reasons
<soren> Something along the lines of not wanting any client tools at all on their servers.
<cjwatson> every option we add here adds overhead, translation requirements, confusion
<cjwatson> I think it should be the server team's job to weed out the "requirements" that just don't make sense
<soren> Yes. That's why I would like to just have one option that installs the server seed, and one option that install minimal, and nothing in between.
<soren> It was a very tiresome debate on the mailing list. Truly.
<cjwatson> this is the trouble with mailing lists ;-)
<soren> I ended up concluding to myself that they don't really want a server distro, but just a platform of some sort. That's the only way I can make it make sense in my head.
<cjwatson> design decisions should not be taken by democracy
 * soren nods frantically
<cjwatson> I can see the argument about removing the need for JeOS, though be careful as that means you need to ship the -virtual kernel and stuff
<cjwatson> and usplash
<cjwatson> well, minimal install: as you wish
<soren> Yes, I'll be putting the -virtual kernel on there.
<soren> I also plan to extend the CPU detection code in the install a bit.
<cjwatson> ok
<soren> e.g. to choose the virtual kernel based on CPUID..
<cjwatson> as long as you extend the test suite too :)
<soren> :)
<cjwatson> so, tasksel. are you OK with having a go at that?
<soren> Someone suggested adding the -generic kernel to the server ISO, too.
<soren> ...since that doesn't require PAE.
<soren> So the installer would need to be taught to make decisions based on that as well.
<soren> I'm not sure about that, though.
<soren> It's another 100MB or so, I imagine.
<cjwatson> one of the problems with the -server mailing list seems to be that nobody actually checks facts
<soren> Hahah :)
<cjwatson> cjwatson@antimony:~$ grep linux-generic cdimage/www/full/ubuntu-server/daily/current/intrepid-server-i386.list
<cjwatson> /pool/restricted/l/linux-meta/linux-generic_2.6.26.3.4_i386.deb
<cjwatson> it's been there forever
<soren> Oh, really? Well, then it's just the installer that needs a bit of love.
<cjwatson> now, the default server preseeding rather stomps all over that
<soren> Yeah.
<cjwatson> and the reason for that is to make netboot sensible
<cjwatson> netboot should prefer generic to server, I think (no information about intended profile) while the CD needs to prefer server to generic where possible
<soren> Right. It's the "where possible" that needs a bit of readjustment. :)
<soren> It /is/ rather counterintuitive that you can install the system just fine (since that uses the generic kernel), but you can't boot it when you're done, if you have a non-pae capable system.
<cjwatson> yes, it's a bug
<cjwatson> that was a rather cheesy base-installer hack. Fabio made me do it
<cjwatson> ;-)
<soren> Oh, it's on purpose?
<cjwatson> err, in the sense that I knew I was introducing the bug, yes
<soren> Ah :)
<cjwatson> not in the sense that I think it's a good idea
<cjwatson> it's done by simply overriding base-installer's idea of the right kernel to install and saying "always install -server"
<soren> Well, if a big Italian dude was standing next to me telling me to do things... y'know..
<soren> :)
<soren> Right.
<soren> Hmm... Why /is/ the generic kernel .deb on the server cd?
<soren> Is there any way (without dropping to a shell) to actually install it?
<cjwatson> why as in mechanism, or why as in reason?
<cjwatson> the mechanism is that it's in the boot seed
<cjwatson> reason: surely server people are not typically scared of shells
<soren> Heh :)
<soren> That's true.
<soren> Ok, so to get back to the server seed..
<soren> What can we do instead of installing the a new server task? Install an ubuntu-server meta package through pkgsel?
<cjwatson> we could fix tasksel
<cjwatson> honestly, I think that's the best approach
<cjwatson> pkgsel/include is supposed to be reserved for the user and I don't think we should use it in CD preseeding
<soren> Ok.
<soren> So the bug is... what? If the question hasn't been seen, it clears the list of selected packages, and if it has been seen, the user doesn't get to choose additional tasks?
<cjwatson> the bug is that it does not distinguish preseeded-and-marked-seen from preseeded-and-not-marked-seen
<cjwatson> if tasksel/first is marked seen, then it should just do what it says without asking the question (it does this now)
<cjwatson> if tasksel/first is preseeded but not marked seen, then it should use that as the default but ask the question
<soren> Right.
<cjwatson> tasksel/tasks is potentially different because that's what's used when you re-run tasksel, and seen flag handling is not really what you want there
<cjwatson> but for tasksel/first it should use installer-style seen flag handling
<soren> is any of this something you'll be looking at?
<cjwatson> not this month ...
<soren> Ok.
<soren> I'll try to squeeze it in myself, then.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2694 ubiquity/debian/changelog: line length
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2695 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): Update file name for apt-setup 1:0.32.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2696 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): Add apt-setup local generator to improve preseeding facilities.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-10
<cjwatson> evand: are you still likely to be able to get that localechooser work merged today for a ubiquity upload? I guess we're falling off the end of your working hours now though
<udit99> Hey guys, I need to check an assumption. If I need to ensure that a package ends up on the pool of an installer CD,
<udit99> is it sufficient that the package is listed in the seed file that germinate takes as an input
<udit99> ?
<udit99> Because I have a package that is listed in the germinate seeds but does not end up on the ISO
<cjwatson> your assumption is correct in principle
<cjwatson> (I say in principle because obviously something is going wrong!)
<cjwatson> check each step along the transformation path: specifically the raw germinate output, and the task files output by germinate-to-tasks
<cjwatson> might also want to check the germinate log (I think it's saved in _germinate_output or similar) to see if it complained about the seed entry
<hardwire> germinate eh?
<udit99> im assuming that germinate logs to the cdimage logs too...will check there
<cjwatson> no, it'll be alongside its output
<cjwatson> err, sorry, I'm completely wrong
<cjwatson> yeah, it'll be in the main cdimage log file
<udit99> ok.. but I can see the package in the tasks file... which makes me believe that debian cd is whats causing the problem, not germinate
<cjwatson> ok, that narrows it down
<cjwatson> quickest step is to check for further mentions of it in the log
<cjwatson> is this package in the same archive as all the others?
<cjwatson> have you triple-checked that its Filename field in Packages.gz is correct?
<udit99> the only mentions of the package name in the log are from germinate (complaining no source available) and later on there is a warning that says the package has no sources (ignored)
<udit99> but not surprising because i have no source packages in my repo
<udit99> i'm going to triple check the path in Packages right now...
<cjwatson> worth trying '/path/to/debian-cd/tools/apt-selection cache show packagename'
<cjwatson> (substitute /path/to/debian-cd and packagename as appropriate)
<cjwatson> also, there are various temporary files constructed by debian-cd along the way
<cjwatson> check whether it's in the 'list' file (should be in a scratch directory named hardy-i386 or similar)
<udit99> ok.  triple checked the location of the package as listed in Packages file.  all is well with that.
<udit99> i'm not having luck wtih the apt-selection script... will have to play with that some more.  I think i am missing an env var.
<udit99> as for the list file...
<udit99> I'm looking at scratch/xubuntu/daily/apt/hardy-i386/apt-state/lists/
<udit99> and there is a load of files in there.  Is that what you mean?
<udit99> there is a file in there called ...ftp_dists_hardy_universe_binary-i386_Packages in there and it contains the package in question.
<cjwatson> no, that's not what I mean
<cjwatson> should be more like scratch/xubuntu/daily/tmp/hardy-i386/list
<evand> cjwatson: negative; I had to run out after my core hours, I should be able to finish things up in the morning.
<S[h]O[r]T> it seems that when i try to do a network install i often get Your network is probably not using the DHCP protocol alot. i see there is d-i netcfg/dhcp_timeout string 60
<S[h]O[r]T> but that is not related to i think the initial network configuration but during the install if the server times out. If that is correct is there anyway to change the timeout for the initial network configuration with DHCP
<S[h]O[r]T> if i restart the installer it seems to all work ago
<S[h]O[r]T> *ok
<saispo> cjwatson: ping ?
<cjwatson> saispo: pong
<saispo> hi :)
<cjwatson> S[h]O[r]T: you're mistaken; netcfg/dhcp_timeout *is* for the initial network configuration with DHCP
<saispo> cjwatson: have you an idea why germinate gave me this :
<saispo> * Downloading file:///home/eole/mirror/seeds/ubuntu.hardy/eole
<saispo> ? Unknown eole package: blacklists
<saispo> i have the same configuration on two machines, one work, the second don't grab all eole seeds :/
<cjwatson> saispo: the error message means that the 'blacklists' package in the 'eole' seed was not found in whatever archive you pointed it at. You should be able to confirm this with the downloaded Packages file (which should be left around in the current directory) and it may be due to pointing it at the wrong archive.
<saispo> i export all for localdebs...
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I am unable to debug your problem at a distance
<cjwatson> but that is what the message means
<S[h]O[r]T> hmmm thanks cj
<cjwatson> saispo: you might also try removing all the *Packages and *Sources files before trying again, bearing in mind that germinate will generally use cached versions of those in preference to re-downloading them
<saispo> it's strange, he get some localpackages which his in Ubuntu Packages but with a higher version in my local repos, but does not get the packages which is not in Ubuntu Packages. You're right, i think it's about the local Packages but when i start the project, the files are generated and the packages files tell me i found 499 files...
<saispo> ok thanks
<saispo> you want to see a log file for example ?
<S[h]O[r]T> now its working ;)
<cjwatson> saispo: err, I don't think it will really help me. I've told you what the problem is and the most likely causes
<saispo> yep, i will continue to investigate
<cjwatson> saispo: what is your germinate command line?
<cjwatson> S[h]O[r]T: great
<saispo> cjwatson: the same as in run-germinate
<cjwatson> no, I don't want you to refer to a script which has changed a number of times over the years and which presumably you must have customised anyway
<cjwatson> what is your germinate command line?
<saispo> ok
<saispo> + /home/eole/mirror/cdimage/germinate/germinate.py --seed-source file:///home/eole/mirror/seeds/ --mirror file:///home/eole/mirror/cdimage/scratch/eole/daily/germinate/ --seed-dist ubuntu.hardy --dist hardy,hardy-security,hardy-upda+tes,hardy-proposed --arch i386 --components main,restricted,universe --no-rdepends
<saispo> local is missing no ?
<cjwatson> that's a very odd thing to use as --mirror. --mirror should point to an actual archive - the sort of thing you'd put in sources.list.
<cjwatson> and, yes, if you need to add another component to --components, do so
<saispo> mirror must be the ubuntu archive i rsync all days ?
<cjwatson> that and your own archive, presumably
<saispo> ok
<saispo> separated by "," ?
<cjwatson> you can supply multiple --mirror options for multiple archives
<cjwatson> no, like --mirror http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ --mirror http://mirror.example.org/path/to/my/mirror/
<saispo> k, thanks
<cjwatson> germinate has a manual page ...
<saispo> it's strange, i have the same germinate commands on the other machines, and all work :/
<saispo> cjwatson: i suspect the building of 1.filelist_local
<saispo> no problem, i investigate, thanks :)
<saispo> cjwatson: eole  eole.build-depends  eole.build-sources  eole.depends  eole.seed  eole.seed-recommends  eole.seedtext  eole.sources this file have been generated by germinate ?
<cjwatson> yes
<saispo> ok the difference between the two machine are for example the eole file which have all fine in one machine, and not on the other
<saispo> but on the machine which have not packages in eole file, she have all in eole.seed...
<saispo> strange
<saispo> cjwatson: i found why, thanks for your help ! it's about an env variables for localdebs which is handled incorrectly in this case, why... don't know at this time :)
<cjwatson> ok
<nasrat>  I'm working on a project that is using cdimage to build their own variant. Now I see  it was excluding tango-icon-theme and human-icon-theme in lists2cd as they are in non-free
<cjwatson> Ubuntu doesn't have a component called "non-free" ...
<nasrat> I know
<nasrat> but list2cds matches on Section:
<nasrat>       foreach (grep { $packages{$_}{"Section"} =~ /Xnon-free/ }
<nasrat> the X is mine
<cjwatson> hmm, but tango-icon-theme has Section: universe/gnome
<nasrat> hmm ok
<cjwatson> and human-icon-theme has Section: x11
<nasrat> so maybe I've a stale package
<cjwatson> where are you getting your Packages files from?
<cjwatson> oh, are you building them yourself or something?
<cjwatson> I see that those two packages are in non-free in Debian
<nasrat> ok let me try track down where they were from
<cjwatson> so if you rebuilt the Packages file yourself (e.g. using apt-ftparchive or dpkg-scanpackages without giving it a proper Ubuntu override file) then you'll see that kind of symptom
<nasrat> ah yes we're doing that
<nasrat> ok
<cjwatson> the override files are available in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/
<nasrat> and I just need them in the right place and cdimage/debian-cd will dtrt?
<cjwatson> well, the code that's calling apt-ftparchive is presumably your own
<cjwatson> but if you get the Packages file right, it should
<nasrat> ok
<nasrat> thanks that gives me enough to get on with, just getting my head around it all
<cjwatson> righto
<compbrain> If i've got a early-command that is doing machine provisioning (generating a name/ip, etc) how hard is it to loop in a display of that information to the console?
<cjwatson> you mean something like a note that the installer would need to press Enter to acknowledge?
<cjwatson> pretty fiddly; you'd have to create a debconf template for yourself ...
<compbrain> I'm debating turning off framebuffer (in text mode) and just dumping out to tty1 or the like
<compbrain> or something equally ugly and hackish
<evand> update on localechooser: when it gets called a second time from tzsetup, it doesn't seem to be respecting that its been preseeded and asks localechooser/continentlist and countrylist, which causes the wrong values to get selected.
<evand> Once I figure out what's causing this, it should be ready for commit.
<cjwatson> replace the preseeding of localechooser/alreadyrun with 'rm -f /var/lib/localechooser/preseeded'
<cjwatson> at a guess
<evand> no such luck; picking through the code now.
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r101 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 121ubuntu3
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-11
<davmor2> evand: ping
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2697 ubiquity/.bzrignore: ignore debian/*.debhelper.log
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r520 casper/ (debian/changelog debian/control scripts/casper):
<CIA-1> casper: Remove bad-and-wrong setting of PATH to include directories under /root;
<CIA-1> casper: now that grep links to more libraries than before, this broke a number
<CIA-1> casper: of things. Requires initramfs-tools (>= 0.92bubuntu5) because this
<CIA-1> casper: doesn't work with klibc chroot.
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r521 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.136
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2698 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages (limited to those packages
<CIA-1> ubiquity: where ubiquity code already expects newer versions): apt-setup
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 1:0.37ubuntu2, partconf 1.27, partman-auto 78ubuntu1, partman-auto-loop
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 0ubuntu15, partman-base 121ubuntu3, partman-basicfilesystems 60ubuntu1,
<CIA-1> ubiquity: partman-basicmethods 39ubuntu1, partman-efi 17ubuntu1, partman-ext3
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 52ubuntu1, partman-jfs 26ubuntu1, partman-newworld 19ubuntu1,
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2699 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: KDE frontend: Use kdesudo-kde4 for now, and adjust ubiquity-wrapper to
<CIA-1> ubiquity: look for it in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ (LP: #247537).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2700 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.1
<evand> davmor2: pog
<evand> pong*
<davmor2> evand: just a quicky on wubi It's having issues with the intrepid cd because it only fits on a dvd.  So rather than installing from the drive it's downloading it instead.
<evand> ok
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r102 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> partman-base: Add partman/early_command hook to run arbitrary commands immediately
<CIA-1> partman-base: before partitioning (LP: #239348).
<CIA-1> installation-guide: cjwatson * r429 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document partman/early_command.
<cjwatson> evand: bug 231727 - could we change partman-target not to erase /boot?
<cjwatson> I think it probably makes sense given the special ways in which people use /boot, and the expected range of problems is probably quite small
<evand> ok
<evand> on it
<evand> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26722/ - is that roughly what you had in mind?
<cjwatson> sounds about right. why unlink rather than rm -f?
<cjwatson> (unlink is rather new-fangled as a command as opposed to a system call, and rm -f is probably more portable and certainly more usual)
<evand> ah, thanks
<evand> ok, I'll just commit the rest then
<cjwatson> yep, go for it
<CIA-1> partman-target: evand * r726 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-1> partman-target: Don't clear boot. It makes sharing a boot partition impossible and
<CIA-1> partman-target: other distributions use sufficiently different kernel names anyway.
<CIA-1> partman-target: (LP: #231727)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2701 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.9.2
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-12
<holst> hi!
<holst> i am trying to get nvidia and ati restricted drivers work from the installer
<holst> I want the auto-detection to choose any of those two, and then and only then fall back to the free one
<holst> Now I have this:
<holst> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/config/device/driver select nvidia
<holst> that will probably not work so good with any other restricted driver, like ati :)
<stgraber> holst: hmm, I guess you will need to create a script and have it called during the install
<stgraber> because you can only install one of the two drivers (both cary libGL and only one can be installed at once)
<stgraber> and then update the xorg.conf
<stgraber> so basically have a script looking at lspci (best would be to use the same code as jockey to detect the best driver for the hardware), then installing the right driver and finally update xorg.conf
<holst> hmm, not optimal...
<holst>  would rather give a "priority list"
<cjwatson> this is all up to the X packaging rather than the installer as such; you'd be better off asking its maintainers
<holst> how do the big companies do this?
<holst> how do they install ubuntu/whatever linux efficiently on heterogeneous computers?
<hardwire> well paid admins
<hardwire> :P
<holst> that go around installing by hand? :)
<holst> i generally think that peoplare are lazy
<holst> and generally, stupid
<holst> thats what I am anyway :)
<hardwire> I'd guess most that can do the job are experienced enough to do it efficiently, whatever that solution may be.
<holst> yes, but they solution is mostly ugly
<hardwire> I'm not sure what we are arguing about anymore.
<holst> I am saying: there must be a good way to do it
<hardwire> and there probably is
<hardwire> read up.
<cjwatson> hardwire: um, that isn't terribly helpful
<cjwatson> if you aren't prepared to understand users' problems, please let somebody else answer
<cjwatson> I suspect, that said, that big companies doing this kind of thing either (a) buy hardware in bulk and therefore they're not all that heterogeneous, or (b) divide their installations into classes, each of which have distinct preseed files
<cjwatson> there are a number of hooks available to preseed files that let you run arbitrary scripts during the installation
<cjwatson> the best one to use here is probably dropping scripts into /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d/ - those are run after the base system has been installed, but before X is installed
<cjwatson> so you can chroot into the target system and use facilities from there
<cjwatson> it's not as neat as just specifying a priority list, but it would make it feasible
<hardwire> I find myself identifying unique information between base installs, then imaging everything after creating a one-off script to set up that system as a unique machine.
<cjwatson> so you could key your driver selection based on PCI IDs
<cjwatson> the nvidia and ati vendor ids are well-known, and that's probably all you need
<holst> can you use those scripts to feed more preseeing data as well?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> as long as they run before whatever's going to consume it, obviously
<holst> hmm, that can actually solve both the xorg problem as well as the partitioning problem
<cjwatson> the clumsy but simple way is to use the debconf-set utility; the neater but slightly longer way is to do '. /usr/share/debconf/confmodule' at the top of the script and then use db_set
<cjwatson> (and possibly db_fset if you want to mark the question seen as well)
<cjwatson> or you can feed preseed-file-syntax input to debconf-set-selections
<cjwatson> partitioning is fiddly in hardy, unfortunately
<cjwatson> you can do it, it's just awkward
<cjwatson> you have to have a preseed/early_command script that writes out a second script in /lib/partman/display.d/ and makes it executable
<cjwatson> in intrepid, there'll be a direct partman/early_command preseed to short-cut that
<cjwatson> I might actually try to come up with something more generic
<holst> yes, I will probably not be done with this before intrepid is released
<cjwatson> main-menu/hook/<udeb-name>
<cjwatson> (hypothetical)
<holst> thanks very much for the advices; I have kept them in my /lastlog
<holst> I think that using debconf-set-selections in a hook is the way I will go
<holst> then I can make some fancy scripts that prove for a /NOBACKUP partition as well (my other problem)
<holst> probe*
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-13
<tormod> hi, are fs hangs on last weeks live cd a well known issue?
<tormod> or is it only me? I filed bug 248164
<tormod> scratch what I said earlier today about hangs, today's live cd works fine.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-06
<CompBrain> we're preseeding a big list of packages via a late_command script and not through the built in package installation means so we can drop in a standard /etc/passwd to get consistent u/gid's
<CompBrain> Is there a better way to do that so we still get a moving progress bar? (right now it hangs on 'running preseed' while the late_command runs apt-get install $world_of_hurt
<mcasadevall> cjwatson, bit of good news; d-i on ia64 successfully built when retried after the last kernel upload :-)
<cjwatson> CompBrain: it might take a bit of fiddling around, but if you use apt-install rather than chroot /target apt-get install then you ought to get a progress bar
<lamalex> Does ubiquity do any checking of drive size to make sure you have the required amount of disk space at all?
<cjwatson> ubiquity does (though only sort of, it isn't perfect), d-i doesn't
<cjwatson> NCommander: cool
<lamalex> cjwatson: any idea where in the code that is?
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'm testing the netinstall ISO now (since the dailys for port architectures already ran)
<lamalex> Is it a const somewhere that gets set for the size?
<cjwatson> lamalex: ubiquity source package, partman/check.d/03partition_too_small
<lamalex> merci
<cjwatson> lamalex: it runs du over the live filesystem, and adds a bit of a fudge factor for luck
<lamalex> cjwatson: where should bugs be filed?
<lamalex> LP says the ubiquity project only uses lp for code
<evand> lamalex: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<evand> we handle bugs against the source package
<lamalex> thanks
<evand> sure thing
<lamalex> man, i cant wait until we're all using the bzr lp format and pushing a branch is fasted becuase it's totally stacked
<lamalex> s/fasted/fast
<cjwatson> the current format actually does support stacking
<cjwatson> I think
<cjwatson> yeah, it's on 1.9
<lamalex> I alsmo meant s/lp/2a
<cjwatson> stacking shouldn't require 2a, should it?
<cjwatson> I mean, 2a will be faster, certainly
<CIA-8> console-setup: cjwatson * r108 ubuntu/debian/ (console-setup.apport changelog rules): Add an apport hook.
<rgreening> evand: ping
<evand> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> evand: how goes the devicekit migration?
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1118 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-2 kernels.
<evand> it's slowly getting there.  Test harness is taking far longer than I would like.  I'm trying to get the code in a useful state so I can at least push it to a public branch.  Hope to have that done tonight if I have time in the evening, but otherwise tomorrow.
<rgreening> evand: looking forward to helping test and polish for you :)
<evand> good to hear :)
 * rgreening cracks the code/publish whip on evand
<rgreening> :)
<evand> haha
 * evand turns his oar faster
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> just one, you go in circles, let me help row...
<CIA-8> user-setup: cjwatson * r192 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-8> user-setup: Use /etc/gdm/custom.conf rather than /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom (LP:
<CIA-8> user-setup: #395861).
<CIA-8> user-setup: cjwatson * r193 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu4
<CIA-8> oem-config: cjwatson * r677 trunk/ (debian/changelog oem-config): adjust gdm configuration handling again (LP: #395861)
<lamalex> evand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/396076
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396076 in ubiquity "Ubiquity's default new partition size is too small, particularly for netbooks" [Undecided,New]
<evand> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/ubiquity/partition-size-selector/revision/3308 - on line 587, why did you delete self.resize = -1?
<evand> hrm, actually, that's fairly broken anyway if it's called twice.
<evand> (it's not currently)
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, I'm failing to install the latest hardy alternate images because the netboot kernel doesn't seem to be the same version as the kernel modules package on the image
<cr3> cjwatson: wasn't there some discussion about you having to be informed when the kernel is updated or the kernel team handling the update of the netboot images? if I recall, there's was a disconnect between the kernel update and the netboot image update on the alternate images
<cjwatson> thanks, I'll update d-i now
<cr3> cjwatson: might there be a way for me to detect directly from the image instead of from the installation process?
<cjwatson> or at least upload the update, somebody else will have to accept it
<cjwatson> sure, there are metadata files alongside the images, e.g. udeb.list
<cr3> cjwatson: one day, I'd really like my testing framework to report proper errors when installation failures occur instead of getting a lack of test results. the problem is that this inconsistency might've been going on for a while and I wouldn't've known :(
<cjwatson> err, hardy-updates/debian-installer is already using the current kernel
<cjwatson> so I don't know what your system's problem is
<cjwatson> hmm, or maybe not, what's up here
<cjwatson> ah, heh, it probably failed to build
<cjwatson> cr3: are you not testing hardy-proposed?
<cr3> cjwatson: I've had to disable testing of -proposed temporarily because of a couple issues I can't work on right now :(
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html, looks like somebody forgot to promote debian-installer to -updates along with linux
<cjwatson> I'll do that
<cjwatson> (done for next publisher run)
<icarus901> cjwatson, suggestions for a point of contact for inquiry regarding the netboot kernels? i may not actually have a bug, so i'd rather not waste someone's time by filing one
<cjwatson> icarus901: the netboot kernel is identical to the normal kernel ...
<icarus901> cjwatson, eh then it's a question of config disparity
<icarus901> the amd64 build includes paravirt-ops xen domU support. i386 does not
<cjwatson> kernel team'd be best placed to handle that
<cjwatson> probably just file a bug on linux ...
<cjwatson> (in Ubuntu, obviously)
<icarus901> cjwatson, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: hiya, testing today's hardy daily iso
<kirkland> cjwatson: doesn't detect my network adapter (on board nvidia some such, has always worked will with hardy)
<kirkland> cjwatson: also, don't see ext3 as a filesystem option
<cjwatson> sounds like kernel mismatch; should be fixed tomorrow
<cjwatson> I did some publisher updates earlier
<cjwatson> somebody had copied d-i to hardy-updates previously without following the practice documented on ArchiveAdministration, and that broke things
<kirkland> cjwatson: cool, thanks.
<cjwatson> that reminds me though ...
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1119 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu47
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-07
<Ng> before I file a bug, would encrypted home directory be expected to have worked in yesterday's amd64 alternate daily?
<cjwatson> please go ahead and file that
<Ng> ok :)
<cjwatson> oh, actually
<cjwatson> maybe don't bother
<cjwatson> bug 395082 seems likely to apply
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395082 in ecryptfs-utils "No sudo access after installing of Ubuntu amd64 from July 2 daily." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395082
<cjwatson> Ng: ^-
 * Ng looks
<cjwatson> the lack of sudo access is fixed now, but there was an underlying ecryptfs breakage there too
<cjwatson> which didn't seem to me to be especially specific to TheMuso's setup
<Ng> I think I have slightly newer looking errors after user-setup, but I guess that just matches up with your comment on that bug
<Ng> otherwise it seems to be trying to say the same kinda thing
<Ng> thanks :)
<CIA-8> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r680 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.70ubuntu1
 * rgreening cracks code whip... {eyes evand}
<evand> rgreening: indeed.  Unfortunately the development machine that I've been using for usb-creator hacking is in pieces scattered about two rooms (new carpets going in today), so I'm afraid I wont be able to work on it until later.
<rgreening> gak! :)
<rgreening> who said you could remodal :P
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> evand: got anything you can push/publish ?
<rgreening> oh, nm... scattered...
<rgreening> haha
<evand> unfortunately not, it's a local bzr branch that I quite stupidly haven't pushed anywhere yet
<evand> quite close to doing so though, I did a fair amount of clean up on it this morning before they came to put the carpets in
<rgreening> you need a cortical implant... to work directly with the ubu hive
<evand> hahaha
<rgreening> ;)
 * rgreening ponders, does that make mark the borg queen?
<evand> star trek humor is lost on me (despite having seen the recent film)
<evand> cjwatson: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/396414 is invalid for ubiquity, but do you have differing thoughts, or can you think of a more suitable target for it?  perhaps gnome-app-install?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396414 in ubiquity "No kde language support in Ubuntu by default" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> evand: it's one of those genres... either you love it or you hate it... I'm in the former camp
<rgreening> though, I cant quote entire movies verbatim like some fans I know
<rgreening> :)
<evand> heh
 * rgreening helps 'put down' the carpet for evand... {BAD CARPET... BAD CARPET...}
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> evand: yeah, somewhere in the package management frontend system anyway ...
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> fader: looking at your logs now ...
<cjwatson> (bear with me, I'm trying to upgrade a chroot at the same time)
<fader> cjwatson: Thanks.  I have the machine sitting here with the broken install if you need it
<fader> cjwatson: No problem -- I'm actually sprinting right now so take your time :)
<cjwatson> fader: could you confirm the contents of /lib/modules/ in the installer environment?
<cjwatson> just the immediate subdirectory of that
<cjwatson> fader: also, which kernel version is listed in /cdrom/pool/main/l/linux/ ?
<fader> cjwatson: Will do.... lost my connection so give me 2-3 minutes
<fader> cjwatson: ~ # ls /lib/modules/
<fader> 2.6.24-24-generic
<fader> cjwatson: /cdrom isn't mounted but this is on the NFS server: linux-image-2.6.24-24-server_2.6.24-24.55_amd64.deb
<cjwatson> fader: check for kernel-image-*, please?
<cjwatson> i.e. udebs not debs
<fader> fader@nickel:~/servers.hardy$ ls /srv/enablement/www/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/hardy/daily/current/hardy-server-amd64/pool/main/l/linux/kernel-image*
<fader> oops heh
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-16-generic-di_2.6.24-16.30_amd64.udeb
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-17-generic-di_2.6.24-17.31_amd64.udeb
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-18-generic-di_2.6.24-18.32_amd64.udeb
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-19-generic-di_2.6.24-19.41_amd64.udeb
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-20-generic-di_2.6.24-20.38_amd64.udeb
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-21-generic-di_2.6.24-21.43_amd64.udeb
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-22-generic-di_2.6.24-22.45_amd64.udeb
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-23-generic-di_2.6.24-23.52_amd64.udeb
<fader> kernel-image-2.6.24-24-generic-di_2.6.24-24.55_amd64.udeb
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> this set of errors is pretty baffling
<cjwatson> any way I can get a shell?
<cjwatson> Jul  7 11:12:06 main-menu[2582]: (process:14177): mdadm: /dev/sda5 does not appear to be an md device
<cjwatson> Jul  7 11:12:06 main-menu[2582]: (process:14177): mdadm: /dev/sda1 does not appear to be an md device
<cjwatson> Jul  7 11:12:06 main-menu[2582]: (process:14177): mount: Mounting /dev/sda1 on /target/ failed: No such device
<cjwatson> *appears* to be the relevant stuff but why on earth would mdadm be involved?
<cjwatson> I think the mdadm thing is a red herring
<cjwatson>                         if mdadm --detail "$fs" | greq -qsi " raid1$" 2>/dev/null; then
<cjwatson> (a) probably needs 2>/dev/null on the first command too (b) can't spell "grep"
<cjwatson> but not a regression in hardy ...
<fader> cjwatson: Looks like this particular one has a failed RAID drive, but I've been seeing install problems on other machines as well
<fader> cjwatson: Let me dig in and see what else I can turn up on other machines in that environment
<c0nfus3d> Hi All, I am trying to figure how I can change the text in Ubiquity "Prepare Disk Space" window - kindly refer the following image - http://imagebin.org/54855
<c0nfus3d> i am basically trying to customize the live CD
<cjwatson> c0nfus3d: change /.disk/info on the CD
<c0nfus3d> thanks cjwatson - let me try it
<cjwatson> the first two fields are used for the partitioning display
<eeejay> hola
<eeejay> i am trying to preseed ubiquity over dhcp, is this possible?
<evand> rgreening: lp:~usb-creator-hackers/usb-creator/cleanup - it's still fairly incomplete, but it's mostly cleaned up.  Feel free to start hacking on it.  I'm trying to do proper test driven development this time around, so I would greatly appreciate it if you write tests before code, but don't fret too much if that becomes a burden.  I've written a fake devicekit-disks to allow us to test without having devicekit installed, and to help us identify 
<evand> I haven't written any policykit code yet as that appears to be in a state of flux in devicekit (it was ripped out of gnome-disk-utility before the last release and appears to have been refactored in dk trunk since)
<rgreening> heh
<evand> I'd like to move any common frontend/backend code into the respective base frontend/backends, if any exists
<rgreening> I'll grab it and look it over...
<evand> (see what ubiquity does for an example of that)
<rgreening> sure
<evand> I remerged bin/usb-creator as the two separate files were quite similar and we can just do runtime importing to sort out which frontend/backend to use (though that code is a bit ugly at the moment)
<rgreening> as long as gtk/gobject/glib and kde/qt never meet or cross over
<rgreening> dunno if I like that...
<evand> glib is in the devicekit backend at the moment, but only because I haven't ported that work over from trunk yet
<evand> oh?  What are your concerns with it?
<rgreening> evand: I think keeping two seperate bin would be better and not do runtime checking...
<rgreening> imo
<evand> I'm concerned about the code duplication there, but I'm sure there's an easy solution to that
<rgreening> in the fe bin?
<evand> feel free to tackle that bit, or I'll take a look myself tomorrow
<evand> in bin/usb-creator-{gtk,kde,win}
<rgreening> evand: the traceit, fail, excepthook should be pulled ouyt i
<rgreening> stead into a sep lib
<evand> I'm keen to get rid of the trace option
<rgreening> then no code dup issues and we have diff bins
<rgreening> me too
<rgreening> imo, no need for trace in user version. if it works, it works...
<evand> option parsing would still be duplicated, but I think you're on the right track, we should just have a common module to source that stuff from
<rgreening> option parsing is not dups
<rgreening> look again at the kde version
<rgreening> :)
<evand> ah
<rgreening> I use the kde equiv of cmdline
<rgreening> :)
<evand> okay, fair enough
<rgreening> but, yeah, pull the common into a seperate file...
<rgreening> so, backend,py, install,py, and tools.py (or similar)
<evand> Indeed, I'll unwind that mess tomorrow
<rgreening> awesome :)
<rgreening> you da man
<cjwatson> fader: I've reopened the bug, but I think the problem is that your mirror is hosed
<cjwatson> Jul  7 11:10:41 anna[6644]: wget:
<cjwatson> Jul  7 11:10:41 anna[6644]: server returned error 404: HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found^M
<fader> cjwatson: Hmm, let me take a look.  Maybe something has moved on me again.
<cjwatson> easiest way to see what URL it's fetching is probably in the server logs unfortunately
<cjwatson> but it'll be http://10.189.90.1/enablement/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/hardy/daily/current/hardy-server-amd64/dists/something
<tormod> is there a way with grub2 to set boot options for certain kernels only? (like there was for grub-legacy)
<cjwatson> you can use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub depending on what you want
<cjwatson> anything more fine-grained than that in grub legacy never really worked with automatic updates anyway
<tormod> I thought I could do per-kernel options with kopt_2_6_31 etc, but in fact I don't know how well it actually worked
<cjwatson> oh, maybe you could, I'm not sure about that
<cjwatson> there's no such facility in grub2 right now - please do take it up upstream if you can justify it
<tormod> ok thanks
<fader> cjwatson: The only 404s I'm seeing on the server are for hardy-updates.  I see the same thing for karmic installs (which succeed), so I'm not sure that's the problem with the install.
<cr3> eeejay: did you get an answer regarding preseeding ubiquity?
<cjwatson> fader: hmm. the problem is definitely that the ext3 module isn't available ...
<cjwatson> and it's not even trying to load fs-core-modules, which is the udeb containing it
<cjwatson> I wonder if the overrides are busted
<cjwatson> hmm! the CD has -23 on it
<cjwatson> oh, I see, incorrect seeds
<cjwatson> fader: ok, sorry, that was a bit of a saga, largely because there were uncommitted changes in my platform.hardy seeds branch so a simple grep didn't find the problem
<cjwatson> fader: the next CD build should work - I'll do a special one shortly
<fader> cjwatson: You rock. :)  Thanks!
<cjwatson> oh, if I rocked that much I'd have committed these changes when I made them locally, which was apparently *months* ago
<cjwatson> like, February
<fader> Hehe
<cjwatson> server CD build running now ...
<cjwatson> right, *now* it's better
<cjwatson> fader: wanna re-mirror and try again?
<cjwatson> I've verified that 2.6.24-24 udebs are on the new server CD images
<fader> cjwatson: Roger, images are downloading.
<cjwatson> cool
<fader> cjwatson: That seems to have fixed it.  I'm seeing results start to trickle in from the automated tests :D
<cjwatson> fader: thank goodness for that
<fader> :)
<sbeattie> fader: yay!
<fader> sbeattie: Indeed!  I'll whip up an HTML report once the results are all in.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-08
<kim0> Hi .. I'm almost pulling my hair out
<kim0> I'm trying to create a preseed file for the second day, that does raid1
<kim0> I am always getting this "No root file system" error message
<kim0> Any clues please ?
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r936 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new kernel.
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r937 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.10
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r938 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: Another no-change rebuild since the last one was accepted prematurely.
<davmor2> cjwatson: is it known the ubiquity is crashing out
<cjwatson> no, bug#?
<cjwatson> (well, not to me)
<davmor2> uploading apport report now
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r939 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.11
<davmor2> cjwatson: 291287 by the look of it
<cjwatson> that's a kind of generic error
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you want the logs to be sure?
<cjwatson> yes
<davmor2> two ticks#
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/9.10/partman  http://www.davmor2.co.uk/9.10/syslog http://www.davmor2.co.uk/9.10/casper.log
<CIA-8> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3308 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-8> ubiquity: Match up chroot_cleanup start-stop-daemon conditionals with
<CIA-8> ubiquity: chroot_setup, to avoid failing if the target filesystem didn't contain
<CIA-8> ubiquity: /sbin/start-stop-daemon for some reason (LP: #394669).
<cjwatson> davmor2: that's bug 394338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394338 in ubiquity "mythbuntu_install.py crashed with OSError in select_ecryptfs()" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394338
<davmor2> okay as long as it is reported I'll carry on :)
<CIA-8> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3309 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix manifest file handling, broken in 1.13.5 (LP: #395195).
<CIA-8> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3310 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-8> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-8> ubiquity: 1.70ubuntu1, partconf 1.32, user-setup 1.27ubuntu4.
<CIA-8> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3311 ubiquity/debian/ (81 files in 2 dirs): use normal spaces rather than non-breaking spaces in templates file, so that this paragraph gets translated
<CIA-8> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3312 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.8
<cjwatson> ... seeing as lots of people seem to be running into that os.listdir(home) crash
<rgreening> evand: enjoying the new carpet? :)
<CompBrain> what's the best d-i hook if I want to drop an /etc/passwd in place before packages get installed?
<orbitus> hey cjwatson is it normal for a netboot installation to fail fetching packages? ive had a hell of a time fetching lsb-release-udeb from mirrors today for a hardy install (and networking is just fine here, logs say it's getting a 404)
<cjwatson> orbitus: no, but it's usually a problem with the mirror or network setup ...
<cjwatson> CompBrain: /usr/lib/base-installer.d/ if you're willing to guarantee that you're going to set it up at least as well as base-passwd does; appending to base-passwd's default one in /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d/ might be wiser though
<CompBrain> cjwatson: thanks!
<orbitus> well there's no proxy or caching device or even firewall affecting me. 9 out of 10 mirrors threw a 404 until i found one that actually threw me what i wanted
<orbitus> unrelatedly, lilo-installer/skip -- is that capability available for hardy installs or was it added thereafter cjwatson ?
<cjwatson> that's ancient
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, unfortunately I think it was broken in hardy
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=471130
<ubottu> Debian bug 471130 in installation-reports "installation-reports: Installer still wants to install lilo if you" [Normal,Closed]
<orbitus> damn
<orbitus> cjwatson, any chance it'll be fixed? otherwise, do you have have a pleasantly disgusting hack up your sleeve?
<orbitus> glad to know i'm not losing it at least, addled though my brain may be
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string ln -sf /bin/true /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilo-installer.postinst
<cjwatson> assuming that you're OK with simply not installing a bootloader at all
<orbitious> yep that's the intent
<orbitious> thanks much
<cjwatson> (apparently the problem was a missing '. /usr/share/debconf/confmodule' in /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilo-installer.isinstallable)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-09
<icarus901> cjwatson, hm that hack didnt work -> 'lilo-installed failed for unknown reasons'
 * icarus901 moonlights as orbitus
<cjwatson> err, you might try (echo '#! /bin/sh'; echo 'exit 0') > /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilo-installer.postinst
<cjwatson> I guess
<cjwatson> oh, no
<cjwatson> let's try a different approach
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string ln -sf /bin/false /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilo-installer.isinstallable
<cjwatson> that's closer to what you want anyway
<icarus901> i did actually try that, though in concert with the first
<icarus901> ill try alone now
<cjwatson> or (echo '#! /bin/sh'; echo 'exit 1') > /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilo-installer.isinstallable
<icarus901> that may have done it; i'll know in a moment
<icarus901> cjwatson, excellent! problem solved
<icarus901> apologies for popping up yet again with annoying questions
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> glad it's sorted
<cjwatson> which version worked?
<icarus901> cjwatson, your last suggestion
<cjwatson> ok
<icarus901> cjwatson, guess who's back
<icarus901> console-setup model=skip was long after dapper as far as i can tell, but if there's a good way to skip it without human interaction that would be ideal
<cjwatson> refer to the dapper documentation - it didn't use console-setup, there was a different method
<cjwatson> d-i console-tools/archs select skip-config
<cjwatson> from a quick glance at the current Debian documentation, anyway
<NCommander> is Wubi known to work w/ WIndows 7?
<evand> yes
<NCommander> evand, ping?
<evand> NCommander: pong
<NCommander> evand, I'm working on adding UNR to wubi, but I ran into a bit of a snag
<evand> NCommander: not sure if you saw my response before.  Yes, Wubi should work in Windows 7.
<evand> okay
<NCommander> evand, Oh, I didn't.
<NCommander> evand, How can I force it not to download via bittorrent
<NCommander> Its trying to pull a non-existent torrent
<evand> Do you mean how do you force it to use the CD?
<NCommander> I'd like it to autodownload the ISO if possible
<evand> ah
 * evand pokes
<NCommander> wubi really doesn't handle a 404 too well
<NCommander> :-/
<evand> I imagine xivulon welcomes bug reports :)
<evand> and patches, of course
<NCommander> Oh, I was pointed to you as the wubi guy
<NCommander> Obviously there's a pointer error somewhere
<evand> I help with it, but xivulon is the main upstream author
<NCommander> ah
 * NCommander also found another bug
<NCommander> --nobittorrent seems to be what I want
<evand> ah, good deal.  What was the other bug?
<NCommander> Graphical bug
<NCommander> A title with a space breaks the first screen
<NCommander> I get
<NCommander> "You are about to install Ubuntu Netbook"
<NCommander> No remix :-)
<NCommander> cool, its grabbing the ISO
<NCommander> Now to see if this works as expected
<evand> NCommander: if you fix anything along the way, I'd be happy to merge it in on your behalf.  We're trying to build the developer community around Wubi this cycle, among other things.
<NCommander> evand, your bazaar tree doesn't check out on windows ;-)
<NCommander> (symlinks are an evil thing on Windows)
<evand> yeah, I noticed that one as well
<evand> WINE
<evand> in wubi.trunk, make runpy
<NCommander> Meh, I rather develop windows apps on windows
<NCommander> But that's just me
<evand> sure
<evand> you can always winscp the directory over
<NCommander> I used to be a Windows programmer before I jumped ship to Ubuntu
<NCommander> But I never touched python on it :-/
<NCommander> Mostly at the time because you couldn't (easily) get a .exe out of it; although wubi proves that changed
<evand> indeed, it's got some wonderful bits in there that I fully intend to steal for usb-creator
<evand> still, I'd love Python support in Visual Studio or MonoDevelop
<evand> I'll have to keep dreaming though, as they appear to have ceased efforts on the Python add-in for the latter.
<NCommander> evand, there is ironpython
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> evand, stupid question, is there a way to --verbose wubi?
<NCommander> its stuck on checking installation files
<evand> --verbose :)
<NCommander> where's the output come out?
 * NCommander can't figure out why this is stalled
<NCommander> evand, ?
<evand> %TEMP%/wubi-rXXX.log if memory serves
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1216 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: Rearrange LVM configuration per the
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: foundations-karmic-server-installer-improvements specification. Instead
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: of requiring partitions to be set for use as LVM physical volumes first,
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: we now offer all partitions that could be used as PVs, and automatically
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: set them up that way on request. This allows us to offer our main menu
<CIA-8> partman-lvm: option more or less all the time, and should require many fewer
<cjwatson> (phew. now I just need to figure out how to do the same for RAID and crypto ...)
<evand> very cool
<NCommander> +1 cjwatson :-)
 * NCommander is trying to figure out why UNR doesn't have an initramfs ...
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> .lz ...
 * cjwatson ponders the partman-md/mdcfg separation
<cjwatson> in some ways it's awfully tempting to try to merge them first
<NCommander> evand, I'm posting a bazaar branch right now, but I can't successfully install; Wubi choked on parsing .disk\info, but it did download the ISO and it did properly show up in the list
<NCommander> lp:~mcasadevall/wubi/add-unr-fix-karmic-casper
<NCommander> (still pushing though)
<evand> thanks, I'll review and merge in a few minutes
<CIA-8> wubi: evand * r139 wubi.trunk/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-8> wubi: * Added support for UNR
<CIA-8> wubi: * Modified isolist.ini to represent new casper filename; capser.lz for lzma
<CIA-8> wubi:  compressed initramfses
<StevenK> How did it choke on the .disk/info? It doesn't like daily images?
<NCommander> StevenK, yeah
<NCommander> StevenK, I'm going to file a bug on it once I reboot the PC
<StevenK> NCommander: Please subscribe ubuntu-unr to the bug.
<NCommander> StevenK, that isn't a UNR specific bug
<NCommander> StevenK, (the graphical glitch one is though)
<StevenK> NCommander: No, but it does affect UNR.
<NCommander> StevenK, alright, I shall
 * NCommander needs coffee and breakfast though first
<davmor2> evand1: wubi on hardy.3 is throwing up an invalid cd dialogue
<davmor2> I think it might be down to wubi being versioned?
<davmor2> version specific might of been a better description
<cjwatson> mm
<cjwatson> I've committed a fix, but I'd like evand or xivulon to sign off on it
<cjwatson> evand1: ^- when you see this
<cjwatson> evand1: I'm confused about the status of Xubuntu; it's currently on 8.04.2, but it never had a .2 release
<cjwatson> (I think Evan needs to upload this anyway, I don't know the runes)
<davmor2> cjwatson: ta
<CIA-8> partman-md: cjwatson * r929 mdcfg-merge/ (8 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-8> partman-md: * Merge mdcfg, making partman-md stand-alone. Bugs fixed along the way:
<CIA-8> partman-md:  - Talks about "software RAID" or "multiple device" rather than
<CIA-8> partman-md:  "multidisk" (closes: #387696).
<CIA-8> partman-md:  - Uses partman locking mechanism (closes: #499285).
<evand1> cjwatson: any idea if it's going to have a .2 release, or if I can bump it back down to .1?
<evand1> same question for kde
<davmor2> evand1: I thought kde had a .2
<evand1> ah, so it did
<CIA-8> partman-md: cjwatson * r930 mdcfg-merge/finish-install.d/65partman-md: no need for this guard; the [ ! -s "$CF" ] test is enough
<cjwatson> evand1: Kubuntu had .2 but won't have later ones per slangasek, at least as far as I know and as long as that hasn't changed lately; Xubuntu won't have anything after .1
<evand1> okay
<cjwatson> .1 was done across the board due to the OpenSSL vulnerability; it was a special case
<CIA-8> wubi: evand * r510 hardy/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): Put Xubuntu back at 8.04.1.
<evand1> okay, uploaded to rookery
<evand1> should be on the next CD roll
<evand1> I have to head to bed though
<evand1> cheers
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-10
<sbeattie> cjwatson: what's the rootdelay equivalent for the hardy livecd?
<sbeattie> hrm, break=mount seems to be the only way to extend the live media recognization that I can see. On the upside, this behavior on this hardware doesn't appear to be a regression over 8.04.2
<sbeattie> (where this behavior==get dropped into busybox by the initramfs)
<astronouth7303> how can I hack the netbook installer to install less packages so i can fit the netbook remix into 2GB?
<astronouth7303> can I just edit dists/*/*/binary-i386/Packages.gz?
<TheMuso> astronouth7303: Unfortunately its not that easy, and it depends on what packages you want to remove.
<astronouth7303> it's for a netbook. I *need* firefox, pidgin, skype, and gedit
<astronouth7303> and a terminal
<TheMuso> Well what don't you need?
<astronouth7303> openoffice, evolution
<astronouth7303> rhythmbox
<astronouth7303> java, maybe
<TheMuso> astronouth7303: Unfortunately the people who really know how to do this are not currently around, however if you are around in about 5 to 6 hours, the installer maintainers may be able tgo help you.
<astronouth7303> ok
<evand> cjwatson: in reviewing the oem-config merge, I noticed the comment at the top of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubiquity/oem-config-merge/annotate/head%3A/bin/oem-config-firstboot .  Couldn't we fix that by using an upstart job with "start on stopped last-good-boot"?
<cjwatson> sbeattie: yeah, I don't know if there's any alternative ...
<cjwatson> evand: actually we can probably just ditch it, as last-good-boot's been abandoned
<cjwatson> which is why I haven't been worrying about that comment recently :)
<evand> oh cool, last I had heard we were looking for someone to get it actually working
<cjwatson> it'd be interesting to attempt it in grub2
<evand> so I take it then that this was a resource problem, not that the problem has magically been solved elsewhere
<cjwatson> well, it was sort of not the best place or way to do it anyway
<cjwatson> using debconf in the boot process => Keybuk sadface
<cjwatson> so I think any replacement for it is not going to have the same problem
<evand> gotcha
<CIA-8> finish-install: cjwatson * r830 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/90console):
<CIA-8> finish-install: Adjust serial console handling to cope with upstart 0.6 configuration
<CIA-8> finish-install: file paths.
<CIA-8> finish-install: cjwatson * r831 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.23ubuntu2
<CIA-8> finish-install: cjwatson * r832 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/90console): Fix minor mistakes in upstart 0.6 handling.
<CIA-8> finish-install: cjwatson * r833 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.23ubuntu3
<cjwatson> (whoops)
<evand> uh, interesting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/214541 .  From what I've gleaned by digging through the partman/parted code, that shouldn't ever happen.
<cjwatson> versions of libparted1.8-12 and partman-base?
<evand> 1.8.8.git.2009.06.03-1ubuntu2 and 131ubuntu1
<cjwatson> odd then, as you say that shouldn't happen ...
<cjwatson> happy debugging ;-)
<evand> heh, indeed
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I'd like to patch cdrom-detect so something like cdrom-detect/try-hdd=true can work as expected.
<c0nfus3d> Hi All. Can i ask a question related remastersys here?
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I figure since someone hasn't already maybe theres a reason
<c0nfus3d> ubuntu - remastersys - kde
<cjwatson> c0nfus3d: you can ask, but I'm not sure anyone here has relevant expertise
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: mostly because it's starting to look like spaghetti code and I kind of think it should be reorganised, but haven't worked out how yet
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: (and a number of Debian people reckon you should use hd-media and iso-scan in those circumstances instead)
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: ... well, why not use hd-media and iso-scan?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: the problem with booting off the hard disk, of course (and it applies to either of those approaches) is that it tends to completely screw the partitioner
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: which is why it isn't something we generally encourage
<c0nfus3d> i am trying to customize ubuntu and installed using ubiquity. When i use remastersys to make a live CD, everything works fine, except my desktop settings (wallpaper does not change) - i am using KDE 4
<c0nfus3d> after some search i could find that we have to copy the files from the home folder to the /etc/skel. But its not working. Any idea or workaround?
<c0nfus3d> this is the list of files - http://imagebin.org/55424
<cjwatson> /etc/skel will affect *all* created users
<c0nfus3d> yes - but do you know which file i need to change to change my wallpaper?
<cjwatson> absolutely no idea :)
<cjwatson> that'd be a KDE thing
<cjwatson> is /etc/skel being copied at all? it should be
<c0nfus3d> it is getting copied - i mean do i have to copy all the files in my home folder to /etc/skel?
<cjwatson> surely not, but you'll have to ask KDE folks to find out where the wallpaper preference is stored
<c0nfus3d> ok fine, let me try my luck there - thank you so much cjwatson
<cjwatson> best to keep /etc/skel as minimal as possible, generally
<c0nfus3d> ok i understand - thanks
<c0nfus3d> let me try my luck with KDE guys
<c0nfus3d> thanks - :)
<cjwatson> good luck, sorry I couldn't help more
<c0nfus3d> no problem
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Are hd-media and iso-scan udebs or something?
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, The reason I Want to do it in cdrom-detect is because I want to dd the cdrom to a partition to become a recovery partition
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, that way things Just Work (TM)
<cjwatson> except for the partitioner, which doesn't work
<cjwatson> but feel free to try ;-)
<cjwatson> hd-media is an installation method, with its own debian-installer build - it's mostly used for USB sticks but basically you put the kernel and initrd on the filesystem and then dump the .iso straight onto the filesystem as a single file
<cjwatson> iso-scan is the main udeb that powers it
<cjwatson> other people have done the recovery partition technique, but only with casper-based live CDs, to my knowledge
<cjwatson> that's the reason casper has the UUID stuff in it
<cjwatson> I exaggerate slightly when I say the partitioner doesn't work. Actually I think it mostly works as long as you make absolutely sure not to touch anything before or including the recovery partition. It has no checking for this, though, so it's very easy to shoot yourself in the foot
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, doesn't the installer get loaded into the ramdisk?
<cjwatson> the disk is still mounted
<cjwatson> for example it still needs it to fetch .debs off; loading all those into memory would be absurd
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, wouldn't a casper-based live cd still have the same partitioning issue?
<cjwatson> yes. read what I wrote above :)
<cjwatson> the people who have done it are just rather cautiously stepping around the problems
<cjwatson> patching cdrom-detect should be straightforward - just grep for try-usb in its source and do the same kinds of things
<cjwatson> list-devices is in the debian-installer-utils source package
<cjwatson> it should already have the support you need but you'll probably want to look at its interface
 * cody-somerville nods.
<rgreening> evand... huuuuuuuullllllllllooooooooo :)
<rgreening> evand: got good news?
<evand> rgreening: I've separated the main binary again
<rgreening> hehe. :)
<evand> still working on the windows and devkit backends
<evand> help welcome there
<evand> fighting parted to the death at the moment
<rgreening> do you have any pointers to docs for devicekit-disks? I'm not familiar with it.
<evand> trying to find the source of a bug that increasingly looks like a local issue
<rgreening> heh
<evand> there's a link to the API in the devicekit-disks backend
<rgreening> build a dep and push to a PPA so we can test
<rgreening> thats' why I got packaging fixed so I could test on other systems
<rgreening> :)
<evand> http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/DeviceKit-disks/
<rgreening> evand: what was the branch again? cleanup?
<evand> yup
<rgreening> kk
<rgreening> evand: let me read up on it... and get back to you...
<evand> sure thing
<cudev> Can anyone here help me with a preseed install?
<cudev> I can't manage to preseed the one question:  "unmount partitions that are in use?"
<kim0> Hi, I'm trying to preseed an installation with extra debs. Unfortunately one of the debs require an interactive step (Do you wanna build kernel module? Yes/No)
<kim0> Anyway around this ?
<cudev> On an installed system, you can run:
<cudev> debconf-get-selections --installer > file; debconf-get-selections >> file
<cudev> To get a list of all possible questions, from what I understand
<cudev> I found "partman-base partman/unmount_active boolean false", but it doesn't seem to fix my problem.
<cudev> I'm trying to preseed an installation from a usb key, and I can't get around it asking me if I want to unmount the usb key. Obviously I don't, because I'm installing from it.
<kim0> cudev: I'm no expert .. but booting with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 and see'ing the ALT+F4 screen might help you understand which variable needs to be preseeded
<cudev> kim0: thanks, I'll give it a try to start
<kim0> cudev: any idea how to suppress an interactive deb installation :D
<cudev> Can you try running those commands I listed? I don't know how, but it might be in there
<cudev> The output is not that long, and they are all commented as to what they do
<cjwatson> I wouldn't actually recommend using debconf-get-selections --installer as a source
<cjwatson> it's better to use the installation guide
<cudev> Where is that?
<cjwatson> help.ubuntu.com, fairly clearly linked I think
<cjwatson> debconf-get-selections --installer includes a *lot* of stuff that shouldn't be preseeded, and at the moment unfortunately there's no easy way for non-experts to distinguish
<cjwatson> cudev: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cudev> OK, but the list at that site doesn't have the option to remove the prompt I am getting
<kim0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization ?
<cjwatson> that said, in kim0's case, debconf-get-selections --installer is probably one reasonable way to find the question that's being asked
<cudev> kim0: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/amd64/appendix-preseed.html
<cudev> Or change to whatever system you are trying to install
<cjwatson> alternatively, you can boot the installer with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer, and you'll get a big pile of output in syslog that should include the question being asked
<kim0> cjwatson: the question is virtualbox package asking if it should compile kernel modules .. would I expect that to show up in debconf-get-selections output ??
<cjwatson> it ought to, but I can probably just answer that one - one moment
<kim0> oh cool !
 * kim0 anxiously waiting :D
<evand> cjwatson: entirely my fault and ultimately an utter waste of time.  I built the package on 9.04, it linked against libparted1.8-10.  Building on Karmic fixes it.
<cjwatson> kim0: what version of Ubuntu?
<kim0> cjwatson: 8.04
<cjwatson> evand: heh :) ok
<kim0> cjwatson: and the latest virtualbox-3.0 deb
<cudev> btw, I was installing on Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit server
<cjwatson> kim0: ... where does that package come from?
<kim0> cjwatson: sun repos .. it's the closed source one
<cjwatson> it's not in our archive as far as I can see
<cjwatson> URL?
<kim0> ok moment
<cjwatson> I need to look at it to answer this question, you see
<kim0> cjwatson: that's the apt repo
<kim0> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free
<kim0> in my case hardy not jaunty
<cjwatson> cudev: a workaround is 'd-i partman/filter_mounted boolean false' (and debconf-get-selections --installer wouldn't have told you this, I don't think). However, IMO it's a bug that you're seeing this question in the first place. Is your installer image modified at all from standard Ubuntu?
<cudev> Yes, I am installing from a flash drive
<kim0> cjwatson: Is that it? => db_get virtualbox/module-compilation-allowed
<cudev> And I ripped open the initrd file so that I can place the preseed script right in it
<cudev> Thus, I can bypass the language and keyboard questions
<cudev> At least, that's as I recall
<cudev> I made it about a year ago for 8.04, and now I am doing it again in the same way to get it working for 9.04
<cudev> I did it from a tutorial I found, and it worked fine for 8.04. The USB key contains:
<cudev> install folder, syslinux folder, recipe file, the iso, and a ldlinux.sys executable
<cudev> The install folder contains the linuz file and a modified initrd.gz file, and the syslinux folder is basically a copy of the iso's isolinux file
<cjwatson> kim0: still looking, one moment
<cjwatson> cudev: you could of course just preseed those questions on the kernel command line :)
<astronouth7303> how can I hack the netbook installer to install less packages so i can fit the netbook remix into 2GB?
<astronouth7303> can I just edit dists/*/*/binary-i386/Packages.gz?
<cjwatson> cudev: I'd like to see a DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer syslog from your preseeded installation attempt - make sure you set a non-secret password if you're preseeding that, as it'll show up in the log
<cjwatson> astronouth7303: I suppose you could but that's horribly horribly roundabout. why not just tell pkgsel/tasksel to install some different set of packages?
<astronouth7303> ... how would i do that?
<cjwatson> astronouth7303: you'd have to get round authentication warnings if you edited Packages.gz and in general it'll be an utter pain to maintain
<cudev> Alright, I'm working on getting some debug output now, I'll be back later
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html, search for pkgsel
<astronouth7303> i just need to do this once
<cjwatson> if you're doing it once, all the more reason not to edit Packages.gz. It'll take you ages to get it right, trust me
<cjwatson> it'd take *me* ages to get it right
<cjwatson> compare with whatever preseed file in /preseed/ on the disk it is that it's using
<cjwatson> /preseed/netbook-remix.seed, I think
<cjwatson> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect mobile-netbook-remix
<cjwatson> so you could take that out and replace it with either some smaller task, or just a giant list of packages in pkgsel/include
<cjwatson> (d-i pkgsel/include string ...)
<kim0> cjwatson: Would you by any chance have a degraded raid1 setup recipe for hardy :)
<astronouth7303> now i have to figure out what set of packages is installed...
<cjwatson> kim0: not my field, I'm afraidi
<cjwatson> afraid
<cjwatson> kirkland might know
<kirkland> cjwatson: kim0: howdy
<kim0> kirkland: hi there :)
<kirkland> kim0: what do you mean by "recipe" ?
<kim0> um .. in a preseed file
<cjwatson> kim0: so yes, virtualbox/module-compilation-allowed seems to be the right thing to set: 'virtualbox-3.0 virtualbox/module-compilation-allowed boolean false'
<kim0> for a degraded raid1 installation
<kirkland> kim0: i do not, however, mathiaz does
<cjwatson> according to the templates file in that package
<kirkland> kim0: ask mathiaz in #ubuntu-server
<kirkland> kim0: i generally test that by hand
<kim0> kirkland: thanks a lot
<kim0> cjwatson: awesome .. thanks a million
<cjwatson> kirkland: I'm curious about that testing, incidentally, given that I found a "greq" typo in mdadm recently that had been there since pre-hardy ;-)
<cjwatson> hmm, no, can't have been pre-hardy, intrepid maybe
<cudev> cjwatson: I've got the syslog file here. This is without trying the workaround you suggested
<cjwatson> but it looked as though it would never ask the degraded question during the partitioner, only (at best) later
<cjwatson> cudev: sorry, I can't do DCC
<cjwatson> cudev: paste.ubuntu.com, perhaps?
<cjwatson> I particularly can't do DCC because you're advertising a private IP address, presumably behind a NAT ;-)
<cjwatson> 192.168.66.53 here is not the same as 192.168.66.53 at your end ...
<cudev> Fair enough
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/214825/plain/ is a script I found under a rock somewhere to post files to paste.ubuntu.com, BTW
<cjwatson> (and I've asked our sysadmins to add a file upload widget, so that you don't have to cut-and-paste big chunks
<cjwatson> oh, bah, iso-scan puts its mount on a different mountpoint
<cjwatson> cudev: can I just see /proc/mounts, to make sure of my fix?
<cjwatson> from the running installer
<cudev> Oh, I already restarted the installer to attempt your fix
<astronouth7303> how necessary is scim?
<cudev> I can tell you in a second if it worked
<cjwatson> astronouth7303: not especially unless you need input support for a non-Latin-script language
<astronouth7303> ok
<cudev> cjwatson: the workaround seems to have worked. Thanks a lot! I've been trying at this for awhile now
<cudev> Was it a hardware thing then, is that why it was asking me that when it should not have?
<cudev> Also, where did that work around come from? You said that I wouldn't have found it in debconf-get-selections. Is there a more complete list somewhere?
<cjwatson> the source, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> I'm not actually sure yet why it's happening, my initial guess looks as though it may be wrong
<cudev> I assume that the workaround you gave me just doesn't scan for mounted devices. Is that correct?
<cjwatson> it's unlikely to be a hardware thing, but could be related to the particular mode of installation in use here
<cjwatson> that's right
<cudev> ugh. Looking at the source was going to be my next step if the awesome people here couldn't help me.
<cjwatson> it's one of those things that I haven't documented because it's strictly an installer bug workaround
<cjwatson> and I'd rather fix the bugs :-)
<astronouth7303> odd. even though I changed the packages in preseed, the disk space wanted by the partitioner is the same (2097426432B)
<cjwatson> oh, I didn't know you were talking about that
<cjwatson> what partitioning mode?
<astronouth7303> custom
<cjwatson> controlled by a preseed file?
<astronouth7303> I just thought that it might be smart enough to calculate how much space was needed based on what was installec
<astronouth7303> no, i just do it by hand
<cjwatson> I don't know of anything in the partitioner that hardcodes that size
<cjwatson> although it certainly isn't smart enough to calculate that - it doesn't really have enough information readily available
<cjwatson> can you clarify what you mean by "the disk space wanted by the partitioner", then?
<astronouth7303> when I partition, it gives me a warning about root not being big enough (it's 1998MB). After removing openoffice, evolution, scim, and extraneous video drivers, that number didn't change
<cjwatson> oh, I can believe that; it would speed things up if you could give me the exact text of the warning so I can search for it and explain how to turn it off
<cjwatson> that number is not related to packages installed
<astronouth7303> i don't care that much; it's just one of those oddities
<cjwatson> I do :-
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> I care about anything that causes people to ask questions
<astronouth7303> next time I run the installer, i'll let you know
 * cjwatson looks around to try to find it
<cjwatson> oh, that'll be ubiquity, won't it
<cjwatson> astronouth7303: graphical installer?
<astronouth7303> yup. off the netbook remix
<cjwatson> damn, sorry, in that case I was leading you up the garden path a bit
<cjwatson> that warning is based on the size of the live filesystem; pkgsel/tasksel is irrelevant
<astronouth7303> ah
<cjwatson> you just need to take the live filesystem and remove anything you don't want from it
<cjwatson> sorry, I was thinking that UNR still used the text-based installer, which is of course wrong
<cjwatson> (it used to, I think)
<astronouth7303> ... that requires remastering the disc, doesn't it?
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> but that's unavoidable - the graphical installer operates by copying the live filesystem to disk
<astronouth7303> oh
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<astronouth7303> yeah, #ubuntu linked me yesterday
<cjwatson> actually, in current versions there might be a bit of a get-out
<astronouth7303> hm?
<cjwatson> except that there's no way to preseed away the partitions-too-small warning
<astronouth7303> i can hit ok
<cjwatson> but the installer will remove any packages that are listed in /cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest but not in /cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop, and in recent versions of ubiquity it actually skips copying their files to disk
<cjwatson> so if you're very very careful you can just strip out files from /cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop - that's still a remastering but a much simpler one
<cjwatson> it won't necessarily help you out much if you get dependencies wrong, though, so you'll have to be careful
<cjwatson> i.e. it expects the list in manifest-desktop to include all the dependencies
<astronouth7303> well, this is off a flash drive, so if I don't have to rebuild the filesystem, that's good
<astronouth7303> i'm only removing stuff, not adding things
<cjwatson> evand: really we ought to make ubiquity/partition-too-small sensitive to file blacklisting, not that that's easy :)
<astronouth7303> and if i screw it up, i'll have aptitude fix it after the fact
<cjwatson> we'd have to calculate the blacklist *even earlier*, and I suspect there are some apt-install commands that happen after that point ...
<cjwatson> right - I think it'll probably tolerate minor screwups, basically by refusing to remove those packages
<astronouth7303> just in case, is there an installer that uses the preseed package information?
<astronouth7303> (also, that installation attempt failed - not enough disk space)
<cjwatson> I don't think UNR does d-i-based builds any more, sorry
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, quite the chicken and egg situation
<cjwatson> we could move those earlier, maybe to commit.d scripts or something
<cjwatson> oh, check.d runs before commit.d doesn't it
<cjwatson> bah
<cjwatson> cudev: I think I sort of see what might be going on here; looks like the mount-filtering code isn't smart enough to deal with loop mounts
<cjwatson> cudev: could you please file a bug on partman-base about this?
<astronouth7303> is there anything core in UNR that uses mono?
<cjwatson> shouldn't think so, nothing core in Ubuntu uses mono, basically peripheral apps
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/mobile.jaunty/rdepends/ALL/libmono0 (useful but a bit hard to read without practice) says that it's just f-spot and tomboy
<astronouth7303> cool
<astronouth7303> (take 5 on the installer)
<astronouth7303> wow, i remove a few packages and suddenly it takes a while to calculate files
<astronouth7303> i could be wrong, but i think it hung at 15% "Calculating files to skip copying..."
<cjwatson> that step can be a bit slow; I optimised it as far as I could in 9.04
<cjwatson> it has a fundamentally fairly hard job to do
<astronouth7303> ok, so it's ok if it doesn't budge from 15?
<cjwatson> basically it's testing whether each of the packages in turn are safely removable, in order to try to construct the maximal set of things to remove
<cjwatson> well, it should budge eventually
<astronouth7303> ok
<cjwatson> but if you've removed a lot of stuff, it gets quadratically more expensive :-(
<astronouth7303> oh
<astronouth7303> O(n**2) is not good
<cjwatson> better than O(2^n) :-)
<cudev> cjwatson: I'm back. You still want me to file that bug?
<cjwatson> cudev: yes please
<cudev> k
<cudev> At https://bugs.launchpad.net/, correct?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/+filebug
<CIA-8> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1120 ubuntu/ (9 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-8> debian-installer: Disable GTK frontend for now; the GDK directfb backend needs some work
<CIA-8> debian-installer: in the current development series.
<cudev> cjwatson: should this be related to bug #276656, or start a new bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276656 in partman-base "It's possible to install to the device the installation files reside on." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276656
<cudev> As I was saying :)
<cudev> That's marked as fixed though .. reopen, or new?
<cjwatson> new bug, please
<cjwatson> this is a special case
<cjwatson> it's specifically the case where /cdrom is a loop-mount from a file on a certain filesystem, rather than being a mount of that filesystem directly
<cjwatson> in fact you can pretty much just say that in the bug if you want :) it's just good if you're the submitter rather than me
<cudev> gotcha
<cudev> Done.   Bug #397901: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/397901>
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397901 in partman-base "Asked to unmount the installing device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397901
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397901 in partman-base "Asked to unmount the installing device" [Undecided,New]
<astronouth7303> cjwatson: i think take 5 worked. It got past copying files w/o running out of space
<cjwatson> cool
<cjwatson> cudev: thanks
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, superm1 mentioned that he thought that there were some installer changes required to support grub 2. I was wondering if you could shed any light on that.
<cjwatson> the changes we made ages ago?
<cjwatson> if you're talking about hardy, I'm sure it needs all kinds of things, I wouldn't recommend it myself
<cjwatson> grub-installer is fairly tightly integrated
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, So grub-installer for jaunty should be fine to handle grub2?
<cjwatson> sort of, it has known bugs
<cjwatson> grub2 in jaunty was for experimental purposes only
<cjwatson> I seriously wouldn't recommend shipping it on production systems yet
<cjwatson> I have a spec assigned to me to sort it all out for karmic
<cjwatson> if you insist on doing it in jaunty, you should probably scan the grub-installer and grub2 changelogs for interesting fixes
<astronouth7303> cjwatson: thank you, ubuntu is now installed in <2GB. Need to tweak it down more.
<astronouth7303> Why does stuff depend on openoffice?
<cjwatson> language-support-* you mean? that's being refactored in karmic
<astronouth7303> not just that
<cjwatson> up until now we haven't had a better way to say "these packages are needed if you have these other packages installed and are using this language"
<cjwatson> well I imagine it's a different reason in each case then ...
<astronouth7303> there are relations between thunderbird, openoffice, and evolution
<astronouth7303> specifically with language and docs
<cjwatson> yes, there are
<cjwatson> well, actually, I rather doubt that anything thunderbirdish depends on openoffice.org
<cjwatson> I think you might have to back that one up ;-)
<astronouth7303> i'd have to dig out the dependencies again
<cjwatson> I can't find any evidence of that. language-support-en (and friends) depend on all of the things you mentioned
<cjwatson> so in your case, you probably just want to rip out language-support-* in practice
<astronouth7303> true
<astronouth7303> i can probably pull out thunderbird, too
<astronouth7303> evolution can't be completely removed without screwing with the desktop env, as it turns out
<astronouth7303> compiz will be interesting
<cjwatson> I thought UNR defaulted to maximus
<astronouth7303> it does
<astronouth7303> but compiz is still installed
<astronouth7303> maximus replaces compiz?
<cjwatson> they both implement window management
<cjwatson> neither replaces the other as such
<astronouth7303> well, all i know is that my computer can't handle all these fades
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, What generally generates /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume?
<kim0> Hi .. Is there some way to list the loaded udebs inside the installer ?
<devil> messed up my partitons...http://pastebin.com/d6bfdffdc
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: base-installer
<cjwatson> kim0: they're in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kim0> cjwatson: thanks .. it does show that the raid module is installed .. but it's still erroring out
<kim0> cjwatson: syslog mentions the multiraid line .. as the last line before it gave an error
<cjwatson> err, I'll need a bit more exact detail than that if you expect me to debug it :)
<cjwatson> developers tend to really hate being given paraphrased error messages ;-)
<kim0> cjwatson: anyway I can copy that syslog out of the box ?
<cjwatson> anna-install openssh-client-udeb
<cjwatson> then you'll have scp
<kim0> ok
<kim0> cjwatson: I pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215068/ ... Thanks for taking a look
<cjwatson> kim0: I need to see your preseed file as well
<cjwatson> please try to put it up in a way that preserves things like spacing
<kim0> cjwatson: paste.ubuntu.com as text preserves right
<cjwatson> not sure about spaces at the ends of lines, but give it a try
<cjwatson> if I can't work it out from that, I'll tell you
<kim0> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215072/
<cjwatson> kim0: so, doesn't look as if I can tell from that; I think you have a space at the end of a line or something and it's confusing it
<kim0> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215076/
<kim0> cjwatson: vim shows end of lines as $ now
<kim0> that should help eh
<cjwatson> kim0: ok, line 13
<cjwatson> get rid of those spaces
<cjwatson> you're on 8.04, right? this is bug 245256, fixed in later releases
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245256 in preseed "Lines containing only spaces cause installer to error" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245256
<kim0> cjwatson: OMG :)
 * kim0 testing
<kim0> cjwatson: You are da man :D
<kim0> cjwatson: this consumed me almost 2 full days of head banging
<kim0> cjwatson: thanks a zillion man
<cjwatson> cool, sorry about that bug
<cjwatson> I agree that whitespace sensitivity can get a bit confusing ...
<kim0> It's great that I know about that now
<kim0> cjwatson: Yeah
<kim0> one wouldn't expect this really
<kim0> perfect
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you know if umenu in hardy is version sensitive too?  Only I still get the invalid cd but now if I browse it I can run wubi which I couldn't yesterday
<davmor2> it= the cd
<cjwatson> sorry, I don't
<cjwatson> I grepped all of wubi for 8.04.2, if there's anything else then it's something more complicated that (a) I'm not familiar with (b) I probably won't know how to fix
<cjwatson> needs somebody more familiar with wubi than I :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: wubi is working fine now when you fire it up
<davmor2> I'll send a mail to xivulon and evand then
<davmor2> thanks anyway :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-11
<CarlFK> I am getting a kernel panic trying to boot the live cds (jaunty, ibex and kam, bug report coming monday)  What are the kernel parms to turn off 'everything' ?
<CarlFK> it's a P3, so nothing new
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I don't know of any kernel parameters that turn off everything, short of not booting the kernel :-) The most common ones are accessible from F6 at the CD boot menu. If that doesn't work then kernel folks are likely to be much more qualified to help you than us
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-12
<tracyanne> hello
<tracyanne> I'm looking for help to create a custom Ubuntu installer, that will create 3 partitions by default root swap home instead of the standard root swap that is the default Ubuntu install
<cjwatson> tracyanne: there's a default partitioning recipe for that; you just need 'd-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select home' in a preseed file (or you could even just boot with partman-auto/choose_recipe=home). If you need to control it in more detail than that (say, the root filesystem it creates is the wrong size or something), then see the preseeding appendix in the installation guide on help.ubuntu.com for more details
<tracyanne> cjwatson Thanks, I'll read up on that.
<mirricano> è una chat ita???
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-12
<ev> cjwatson: good deal.  I hadn't realized that was a delta we kept.  Did they reject the patch, or has it just been in the queue for ages?
<ara> One bug I just realized in Alpha 2 (and I don't know if it has been reported)
<ev> oh?
<ara> Machine with Win 7, installed 64bits size by size, grub works correctly
<ara> then installed i386 on top of those two, and, although it installs correctly, it does not add a grub entry for self
<ev> ara: can you file a bug against grub for that?  I haven't heard anyone reporting it yet, and a quick scan of the most recent grub bugs doesn't show anything similar.
<ev> Be sure to include your install logs if you still have them
<ara> ev, yes, I have them
<ev> good deal
<ara> ev, bug 604501
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604501 in grub (Ubuntu) "A second Maverick installation, in top of Windows/Maverick won't add a grub entry for self (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604501
<ev> cheers
<ev> I wonder if I can get away with expensing a Cray to resolve this Perl FTBFS.  robbiew? ;)
<cjwatson> ev: I don't recall whether I ever submitted it; I remember being reluctant because it has to hardcode what counts as a reasonable minimum size
<ev> noted
<ev> cjwatson: does this look reasonable enough to you - http://paste.ubuntu.com/462456/
<cjwatson> ev: pretty much, yes.  I think it'd be useful to keep the "Found no resizable partitions" and "Found resizable partition '$bestpart' ($bestpath) with $bestfree bytes free" log messages - they're useful when trawling logs.  You can avoid the business with nl - it's OK to just terminate each entry with a newline (which also means that the replace assignment should probably be replace="${replace:+$replace\n$diskpart\t$RET").
<cjwatson> ev: oh, what happens if replace contains printf metacharacters?  perhaps use $NL and $TAB there instead and then use printf %s "$replace" at the end
<cjwatson> those are nitpicks though - the general approach looks fine to me
<ev> awesome, thanks very much for the review and suggestions
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: can you look at bug 604395
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604395 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity does not find HDD's. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604395
<cjwatson> ev: ^-
<cjwatson> Jul 12 01:14:14 ubuntu ubiquity: ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_dfhcfgefgg_Volume0" [1/2] on /dev/sda
<cjwatson> probably isn't helping though.  try booting with 'nodmraid'
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: ok ill tell jussi
<jussi> ahh, lemme try that. how do I fix it? I wasnt aware I had raid...
<jussi> cjwatson: btw, did you notice my poke about namiing of iso's?
<jussi> booting with nodmraid did not solve the situation :(
 * jussi wonders if its a bios config thing
<ev> jussi: can you paste a new syslog and /var/log/partman with nodmraid set
<ev> also, can you run `sudo parted_devices` and paste the output of that, as well as the output of `udisks --dump`
<ev> ah, damn.  I can't lump resize_use_free and some_partition (replace partition with Ubuntu) into resize_use_free as I have no way of differentiating between the two in do_option
<cjwatson> jussi: I did, but I'm afraid I'm not currently intending to change it; it's awkward but a change would be too disruptive
<cjwatson> ev: you should be able to lump them together provided that the argument you provide allows you to distinguish
<ev> I did think of that, but thought it was pure evil
<ev> if you're okay with it, then I'm happy to give that a shot
<ev> I guess it's less evil than reimplementing most of resize_use_free in another option
<cjwatson> depends how much different it would be I guess
<ev> yeah
<jussi> cjwatson: fair enough, perhaps omething to think of for next cycle then?
<cjwatson> I think I marked a bug about that wontfix back in the breezy cycle or so ...
<jussi> cjwatson: aww, well thats sad. I guess I give up on it then. thanks
<cjwatson> sorry, it's just a horrendous pain to change
<jussi> cjwatson: if its not too much to ask, why is that? I would have thought its just a script...?
<jussi> or is there a lot depending n it?
<cjwatson> there's a lot depending on it - loads of people with scripts that know where to grab things from, many not packaged
<cjwatson> given the choice between breaking things that exist and causing a bit of trouble for new things, I'll pick the latter I'm afraid
<jussi> k, fair enough.
<superm1> ev, would you mind merging trunk into you rework branch?  I was going to do some basic testing with it at some point this week with some of my plugins to make sure i wasn't seeing any regressions and noticed that it was FTBFS, but current trunk builds fine
<ev> superm1: sure
<ev> for what it's worth, I haven't done the packaging end of things yet
<ev> which is probably why it fails to build
<ev> something like this should get you up and running: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462572/
<ev> note you'll have to first run cd debian; po2debconf ubiquity.templates > ubiquity.templates-stripped
<ev> in the bzr branch
<ev> I've hopefully not broken anything so far, but I'm nearly ready to commit some reworkings of the partitioning plugin that will break KDE at the least
<superm1> ev, cool, yeah that should help
<ev> sorry about not making that more public earlier
<ev> I should've sent a mail to ubuntu-installer
<ev> I'm in the process of finishing the ability to resize the largest partition on *each* disk and the ability to replace a partition with Ubuntu.  After that the partitioning work should mostly be done, save UI cleanups on the advanced page.
<superm1> ok, most of the testing i wanted to do is independent of partitioning in some automated install cases, so hopefully shouldn't be impeded by that
<ev> The timezone page is a bit of a mess, I'm working on that next, wiring it up to the geonames service I wrote and adding a drop down menu with submenus to the combobox
<ev> okay
<ev> so, we've successfully got to the commitment phase for a hosted Ubuntu Stack Exchange.  I'd appreciate it if anyone went to the site and pledged to use it by hitting the commit button - http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/7716/ubuntu
<CIA-97> partman-auto: evand * r325 partman-auto/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-97> partman-auto: * Support resizing the largest partition on multiple disks.
<CIA-97> partman-auto: * Support formatting the entire partition for any partition that can
<CIA-97> partman-auto:  be resized.
<jussi> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462654 http://paste.ubuntu.com/462656 http://paste.ubuntu.com/462658
<jussi> ev: sorry about the delay, I had to go out
 * jussi crosses fingers that ev is still about
<ev> jussi: Im about to leave for dinner. Please add them to the bug as attachments so we have a record of them. Thanks!
<ameetp> cjwatson or someone from the installer team, please take a look at bug 604685 when you get a chance.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604685 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] No "Forward" button when selecting timezone (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604685
<superm1> ev, i'll send a merge request in a little bit, but if you see it first here: lp:~superm1/ubiquity/ubiquity.maverick-redesign-packaging
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-13
<superm1> ev, okay so looking it over, at least my recovery plugin will may need a fair bit of work to fit in this depending on the intents and what's still missing on your branch; i think a core question is going to be what the plans are for that progress_section widget.  will it be present on *all* pages, including the introduction/first page?
<superm1> and further, what's the thought on showing that widget during oem-config too
<jussi> ev: I came across https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/288675 - not sure if its related, but wanted to draw your attention to it in anycase. (and yes, I realize it is _old_) :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 288675 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "no partitions listed in partition table (dup-of: 335376)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 335376 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] ubiquity should warn users about unusable mounted partitions (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix released]
<ev> superm1: wow, awesome work on the packaging branch.  Thanks so much for doing that.  I'll give it a review in a little bit.
<ev> superm1: As for the progress section widget, the intention is to display the greeter page, then the prepare to install Ubuntu page, then (if there's no network connection and wirelesss hardware is present) the wireless page, then partitioning.  Once you hit "Install Now" from the partitioning page, the progress section will appear and the core installation process will begin in parallel to the rest of the pages.
<ev> I've set it to always display for now to make sure I'm paying attention to the maximum size of the window and how most pages will look.
<ev> I'll be doing the debconffilter plumbing to allow this parallel work at the sprint next week
<ev> cjwatson: might you be able to tell me what the :sl#: directives in debconf templates mean?  I've been digging through the source and cannot find that processed anywhere.  Apologies if this is immensely obvious.
<cjwatson> yeah, they're translation sublevels
 * cjwatson hunts for the docs
<cjwatson> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/i18n/ch01s04.html#sublevels
<ev> ah!  Very much appreciated, thanks!
<ev> ah, that's why.  The source package doesn't have l10n-sync
<cjwatson> yeah, none of this is actually used in Ubuntu, but I've made a practice of trying to set the right sublevel comments anyway where possible in order to make future patch submissions easier
<CIA-97> partman-auto: evand * r326 ubuntu/debian/po/templates.pot: Update template
<CIA-97> partman-auto: evand * r327 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 91ubuntu3
<CIA-97> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r55 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-97> partman-auto-loop: Use 'dh $@ --options' rather than 'dh --options $@', for
<CIA-97> partman-auto-loop: forward-compatibility with debhelper v8.
<CIA-97> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r56 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-97> partman-iscsi: Use 'dh $@ --options' rather than 'dh --options $@', for
<CIA-97> partman-iscsi: forward-compatibility with debhelper v8.
<CIA-97> partman-uboot: cjwatson * r12 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-97> partman-uboot: Use 'dh $@ --options' rather than 'dh --options $@', for
<CIA-97> partman-uboot: forward-compatibility with debhelper v8.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4148 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py:
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Support resizing or replacing one partition on each disk, as implemented in
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  partman-auto 91ubuntu-3.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4149 maverick-redesign/gui/gtk/stepPartAuto.ui: missed signal handler in previous commit.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4150 maverick-redesign/ (6 files in 5 dirs): * Start of ubi-wireless conversion to a debconf plugin.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4151 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py: note on how to implement the timezone page
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4152 maverick-redesign/ (92 files in 8 dirs): Merge with Mario's packaging branch.
<ev> superm1: ^ thanks again!
<ameetp> cjwatson:  Could you or someone from your team take a look at bug 604685 when you get a chance.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604685 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] No "Forward" button when selecting timezone (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604685
<ev> that's a pygtk bug
<ev> notice that the exception starts inside the gobject introspection module
<ameetp> ev: oh okay
<ameetp> thanks
<ev> sure thing
<superm1> ev, ah that makes much more sense then about the progress section widget, gotcha.  np on the packaging branch. thanks for the merge
<ev> for what it's worth the timezone design is changing slightly.  A combobox doesn't work well (pulls focus to the wrong area), even with submenus, so on michaelforrest1's advice I'm working on writing a menu button that will sit just to the right of what was the combobox but is now an entry widget.
<ev> amazed that gtk doesn't have this already
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/timezone_menu_button.png - michaelforrest, perhaps the wrench icon wouldn't be such a bad fit.
<ev> or a cog
<michaelforrest> ev: I think something menu-like would be more appropriate
<michaelforrest> three lines of a list or whatever
<michaelforrest> a cog feels like 'settings' to me
<CIA-97> ubiquity: superm1 * r4133 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: Disable the "Installing the System" title before Ubiquity comes up
<CIA-97> ubiquity: in automatic mode to prevent confusion before it actually does damage
<CIA-97> ubiquity: in case there are any confirmation screens that should come up first.
<jussi> ev: any chance you are about? i got it to install...
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-14
<twb> Does d-i allow you to install to a degraded md RAID array?
<twb> e.g. can I install onto a one-disk RAID1 or a two-disk RAID5, while I wait for the last disk to arrive
<ev> michaelforrest1: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/timezone_menu_button_icon.png
<ev> and just like that, the menu is getting removed entirely
<ev> michaelforrest1: for posterity: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/timezone_menu_open.png
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4153 maverick-redesign/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Add a new menu button widget.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Wire up the timezone model to the menu button's menu.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4154 maverick-redesign/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Get rid of timezone menu button. We had three ways of doing exactly the
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  same thing (click on the map, type in an entry with autocomplete, or click
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  on the menu button). We were exposing the raw data in a way that was
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  unnecessary.
<cjwatson> ev: bug 524803 - am I right in thinking that it would simplify usb-creator if all our CDs were hybrid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 524803 in syslinux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "isolinux hybrid mode should be used - all other major distributions do so since last year (affects: 4) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524803
<cjwatson> the cost is an extra 100K on CD images, and some considerable thought about how to handle jigdo integration
<ev> slightly confused, I thought we were dropping syslinux for grub2
<ev> (which would also simplify usb-creator)
<ev> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> we are ultimately, but it's the same principle
<cjwatson> that being to have the CD be bootable directly as a USB stick rather than requiring conversion
<cjwatson> of course usb-creator would still need to do stuff in order to enable persistent storage
<ev> indeed
<ev> I suppose it comes down to how long its going to take us to move to grub2 for the CD bootloader.  If it's coming this cycle, I don't see why we should waste the cycles on syslinux work.
<cjwatson> it's at risk
<ev> ah
<ev> well then
<cjwatson> that said, experimentation suggests that right now we get to choose between fast jigdo generation and hybrid images; or possibly some hideous hack to tweak the template file post-generation
<ev> I'd ideally like to avoid doing any usb-creator work prior to FF as I'm racing to finish the installer redesign.  I'm planning on dropping my other usb-creator work items.  So ideally if we're going to do this, I'd like to make the usb-creator changes as a bug fix in late August.
<cjwatson> at least until somebody gets http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=567636 done
<ubot2> Debian bug 567636 in src:libisofs "port jigdo template engine to libburnia" [Wishlist,Open]
<cjwatson> so, if we can see a way round the other problems, we can do isohybrid without requiring any work in usb-creator
<cjwatson> it would just *permit* usb-creator to be simplified
<ev> ahh, right
<cjwatson> it's still a valid USB image
<cjwatson> er, still a valid CD image
<ev> indeed
<jussi> ev: so you noted I got it installed?
<jussi> seems the nodmraid flag didnt do anything. when I did a simple apt-get remove dmraid (which did give an error, but still removed it) and opend the installer, I had disks detected.
<ev> jussi: odd
<jussi> ev: I agree odd. the above solution was mentioned in a related bug I found, so I gave it a go.
<msergei> Question, when Ubuntu-cdimage is building iso for lucid where does it pickup which version of isolinux and menu to use?
<msergei> What is the purpose of the apport. It seems if at least one of my seeds does not include apport, installation fails.
<superm1> cjwatson, in scroll back i saw a mention that grub for cds is at risk, is that to lead me to think uefi is also at risk too, or are you treating them as mutually exclusive and still looking at possibly being able to have efi grub and syslinux both on the cds then?
<superm1> and more importantly, is there anything I can offer to help alleviate risk?
<cjwatson> superm1: the bit that's at risk is replacing gfxboot; I plan to get uefi-support done either way
<superm1> cjwatson, ah i see, okay :)
<cjwatson> it might just involve two boot loaders on the CD and not having gfxboot in the uefi case
<CIA-97> ubiquity: superm1 * r4134 ubiquity/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Allow setting a custom title via ubiquity/custom_title_text.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-15
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1330 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-8 kernels.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1331 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu13
<cjwatson> ev: FYI, I'm going to untarget foundations-m-cd-boot from maverick.  At this point I just don't think it's feasible to get it done by feature freeze, since I only have two and a bit weeks of work left, one of which is the sprint and one of which is debconf
<cjwatson> I'd rather get the other stuff done well
<ev> okay
<ev> sure
<ev> understood
<ev> \o/ http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/timezone_geoname_lookup.png
<ogra> is there any way to enforce a frontend to oem-config ? i cant find a preseed option
<ogra> (debconf_ui even though gtk_ui is installed)
<ev> sudo oem-config debconf_ui
<ogra> ev, i start it automatically on image boot
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4155 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/ (plugins/ubi-timezone.py timezone_map.py): Initial commit of geonames server integration work.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4156 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py: actually return a proper timezone on clicking next.
<ev> ogra: sorry, was on a call
<ev> I guess not
<ev> patches welcome :)
<ogra> heh, k
<ev> parsing /proc/cmdline for a frontend in the upstart job seems reasonable
<ogra> yeah, i'll take a look at that
<ev> thanks
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4157 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py: whoops, let the user go forward.
<ev> ogra: any idea who's tasked with upanel and if that's actually happening?
<ogra> ev, tedg, when i asked last week he said he had code but not ready for usage yet
<ogra> i really hope it happens
<ev> last I heard they turfed it to you guys
<ev> I thought
<ev> but this was longer ago than last week :)
<ev> according to Neil it's not hard, it just needs someone to sit down and do it
<superm1> is upanel the name for that planned bar at the top during ubiquity only for being able to change language/etc on the fly?
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4158 maverick-redesign/ (gui/gtk/stepLocation.ui ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Add a 'persist' property to LabelledEntry that keeps the label next to the
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  Entry text.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4159 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py: note about RTL support
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-16
<saispo> cjwatson: hi! in the latest lucid debian-installer in proposed i think it introduce a bug... when i set a root password in the preseed, after install i can't login. I haven't got the problem with old debian-installer in main
<cjwatson> saispo: please file a bug with full logs
<saispo> yep, i will check with test if i'm right or not
<cjwatson> aha!  finally got bzr rebase-foreign working, so I can merge tasksel at long last
<cjwatson> and we won't be screwed when d-i moves to git
<cjwatson> (it'll be arduous, but possible)
<StevenK> d-i is moving to git? :-(
<cjwatson> at some point
<cjwatson> I argued against it, but I was the only bzr partisan on the team
<CIA-97> tasksel: cjwatson * r1433 ubuntu/ (414 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 2.81
<CIA-97> tasksel: cjwatson * r1434 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): Drop byhand overrides file.
<CIA-97> tasksel: cjwatson * r1435 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Point Ubuntu task update script at maverick.
<CIA-97> tasksel: cjwatson * r1436 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-97> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adding kubuntu-mobile,
<CIA-97> tasksel: kubuntu-mobile-live, and ubuntu-uec-live tasks.
<CIA-97> tasksel: cjwatson * r1437 ubuntu/debian/changelog: resolve unnecessary whitespace delta
<CIA-97> tasksel: cjwatson * r1438 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.81ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-18
<Axilus> Whats the name of the ubuntu help channel?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-11
<Neffirithion> Hello! I am trying to install ubuntu via a preseed with some software preinstalled, I was told in the main ubuntu chat that they didn't cover that there, so I apologize if I'm in the wrong place but was wondering if anyone could lend a hand?
<tsimpson> Neffirithion: you probably want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Neffirithion> thanks, I was just reading that... I was initially looking for a way to install a .deb with a late_command, do you know of anyway to do that easily? if not... I am reading how to modify the pool structure
<tsimpson> it would be easier to just create the custom live CD, otherwise you'd need to modify the installer directly or add some other hack
<Neffirithion> well thats what I am trying to do, create a custom install cd (not so much a live cd though, because it needs to be an unattended install)
<Neffirithion> I was initially looking at having the late_install command install the deb in my preseed... but I cannot figure out the syntax it wants for the life of me
<tsimpson> Neffirithion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization should help you create a custom alternate (text) installer CD
<bdmurray> I've requested a merge of a d-i branch to resolve a bitesize bug at https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/debian-installer/bug-758942/+merge/67559
<bdmurray> hrm and apparently I chose the wrong target branch
<bdmurray> this is better https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/debian-installer/bug-758942/+merge/67560
<cjwatson> bdmurray: you need to update build/boot/x86/help.xml too
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, doing so
<bdmurray> pushed
<cjwatson> cool, thanks, will merge
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1489 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~brian-murray/debian-installer/bug-758942
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1490 ubuntu/build/boot/x86/po/ (33 files): po4a
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1491 ubuntu/debian/changelog: use UNRELEASED, as this hasn't been uploaded yet
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-12
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1492 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): merge lp:~persia/debian-installer/publish-omap-spl
<persia> cjwatson, Thanks for merging that despite the bzr push timing clash.
<cjwatson> minor changelog conflicts aren't a problem
<cjwatson> people who object to that are either being awkward or trying to shirk merge duties :-)
<cjwatson> (IMAO ...)
 * persia firmly supports that particular flavour of arrogance
<ev> wow, I'm an idiot. I was trying to work out why the wubi disk image builds weren't working, only to find that regular builds weren't working as well using the same BuildLiveCD command, only to realize that we haven't had CDs built for days. Probably should've started there. :)
<ev> so I guess the real question is, "what's wrong with libc6 this time?"
<cjwatson> incomplete /run transition - slangasek/pitti are working on it
<ev> awesome
<ev> man, had I picked the right set of words on our call an hour or so ago, he might have mentioned that :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-13
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4778 trunk/ (65 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Change the forward button text to Continue. Thanks to Matthew Paul
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Thomas for the suggestion.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1493 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-5 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1494 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu46
<CIA-37> tasksel: cjwatson * r1470 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Remove netbook tasks, per Loïc Minier.
<CIA-37> tasksel: cjwatson * r1471 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu6
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-14
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4762 pygi/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Add network-manager tests and a half second run of the GTK+ main loop
<ogra_> grmpf, why cant bzr update automatically run bzr pull in the end
<ogra_> oh
<soren> er..
 * ogra_ sees colin merged persias d-i patch already
<ogra_> well, at least my d-i branch is updated now
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-15
<superm1> ev, in terms of the pygi port, are you intending to have that land for oneiric, or only if it's ready?
<superm1> and if so, do you have a time frame in mind for when you were planning to merge to trunk and land on media?  I've got a collection of plugins that would need to be converted as well, so just want to line up schedules if so
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4779 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Don't try to unlink directories during fily copy routine that were
<CIA-37> ubiquity: created by partman (/var/lock, /var/run), rmdir them instead.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: (LP: #810700)
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4780 ubiquity/debian/changelog: fily->file
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4781 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Don't assume that gsettings is on PATH just because gconftool-2 is.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: They come from separate packages.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4782 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-37> ubiquity: 2.28ubuntu27.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4783 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.13
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1320 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-33 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1321 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.10
<CIA-37> partman-target: cjwatson * r916 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/mount_partitions):
<CIA-37> partman-target: Stop creating /var/run and /var/lock on the root filesystem, now that
<CIA-37> partman-target: Oneiric has migrated these to being symlinks into /run (LP: #810700).
<CIA-37> partman-target: cjwatson * r917 ubuntu/ (35 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 73
<CIA-37> partman-target: cjwatson * r918 ubuntu/debian/po/ug.po: msgmerge
<CIA-37> partman-target: cjwatson * r919 ubuntu/debian/changelog: consolidate changelog a bit
<CIA-37> partman-target: cjwatson * r920 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 73ubuntu1
<ev> superm1: I'll definitely have it ready for oneiric
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4784 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: When copying symlinks, just try unlinking and handle exceptions, rather
<CIA-37> ubiquity: than statting them first to find out what to do.
 * cjwatson enables Exciting Thing and hopes it works
<CIA-37> apt-setup: cjwatson * r220 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-37> apt-setup: Enable multiarch by default for amd64 installations. This can be
<CIA-37> apt-setup: controlled by preseeding apt-setup/multiarch.
<CIA-37> apt-setup: cjwatson * r221 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.49ubuntu7
<cjwatson> ev: how are Wubi builds on cdimage looking, now that oneiric is debootstrappable again?
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4763 pygi/ubiquity/nm.py:
<CIA-37> ubiquity: * Ignore stderr from udevadm.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: * Split DBus setup into a separate function to help with unit testing.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: * Watch StateChanged, DeviceAdded, DeviceRemoved, and PropertiesChanged events.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: * Connect to the strongest AP.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4785 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.49ubuntu7,
<CIA-37> ubiquity: partman-target 73ubuntu1.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4786 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.14
<ev> cjwatson: running into problems there, though I'm not sure what. Calling BuildLiveCD manually fails saying invalid release signature.  Running via buildlive (SUBPROJECT=wubi OPTIONS="-f ext3" buildlive ubuntu produces an ext3 disk image, but not with the Wubi bits.  I had all this running fine on my local machine.  Will have to dig.
<ev> trying to split my time between that and pygi/wireless page
<ev> wubi build on the way
<ev> will need to prune these test builds as well
<ev> ah, this lucid chroot is woefully out of date
<ev> hmm, how does one update a lucid chroot with an oneiric kernel
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4764 pygi/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Add more NetworkManager tests.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-16
<zaccagnino> Can anyone give me a good place to find a step by step walkthrough for installing software thats not already in the software manager as in tar balls and such
<cjwatson> This channel is for initial installation of Ubuntu, not installing further software on top; try #ubuntu, or http://askubuntu.com/
<cjwatson> although I suspect you will find that the answer is "it depends"
<zaccagnino> ok thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-09
<CIA-7> os-prober: stgraber * r345 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Merge 1.54 from Debian
<CIA-7> os-prober: stgraber * r346 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54ubuntu1
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5538 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: ubiquity-dm: Use "-background none" rather than no-longer-supported
<CIA-7> ubiquity: "-nr" when doing a smooth transition from Plymouth (LP: #1019377).
<brendand> cjwatson, i have i feeling you'll tell me this is useless info, but we also tested the alternate installer and bug 1021293 doesn't reproduce there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021293 in checkbox-satellite "Ubuntu 12.04 install stalls when doing apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021293
<cjwatson> Right, afraid so
<brendand> cjwatson, can we at least conclude that it's ubiquity specific and move the bug to there?
<cjwatson> Who's saying it isn't ubiquity-specific? :-)
<cjwatson> It's clearly a ubiquity bug, yes
<brendand> cjwatson, well i've set the package to ubiquity then
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5539 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 3.0~rc.4ubuntu6.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5540 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.10
<stgraber> cjwatson: ouch, I really shouldn't have said I'd take that open-iscsi merge ;) We haven't been remotely in sync with Debian since jaunty... trying to simply re-apply our upstart changes on the Debian package and see if it wouldn't magically work then :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-10
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1716 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move omap4 kernels to 3.4.0-204.
<arthurlutz> hi
<arthurlutz> am having problems with casper on a livecd/installer generated by remastersys
<arthurlutz> there seems to be missing /dev/urandom and /dev/shm when I reach  25adduser
<arthurlutz> any hints or errors you can think of ?
<ogra_> arthurlutz, nobody here touches remastersys. have a try at their bugtracker or their IRC channel
<arthurlutz> ogra_: sure, but this seems to be a problem with casper, not remastersys
<arthurlutz> /root/dev/ seems to not be mounted
<ogra_> well, do you see it on the official livecd image from that ubuntu version ?
<arthurlutz> when I do break=bottom it should ?
<ogra_> tools like remastersysw tend to apply hacks and diffs to the build process ...
<ogra_> err s/build/boot/
<ogra_> no i mean if you boot a normal ubuntu live image of the release you are trying to remaster, do you see casper errors ?
<ogra_> if not, thats definitely caused by remastersys or the process it uses to roll/modify the image
<ogra_> (and i'm pretty sure for all released ubuntu versions we dont have such errors)
<arthurlutz> ogra_: ok
<arthurlutz> ogra_: thanks for the answer
<arthurlutz> I pass break=bottom to grub and in initramfs I find something a bit strange, can you tell me if it is correct or not ?
<arthurlutz> mount tells me that
<arthurlutz>  /cow on /root type overlayfs
<arthurlutz> and also
<arthurlutz>  /cow on /root/dev type overlayfs
<arthurlutz> and there is  nothing in /root/dev/
<arthurlutz> anyone here with some comprehensive documentation for overlayfs ?
<arthurlutz> when I chroot in /root
<arthurlutz> mount says /dev on /dev type non (rw,bind)
<arthurlutz> using debug in grub, I get "sh : 1 : qsd not found "
<arthurlutz> and above the cmd is "blkid -o value -s UUID /qev/sr0"
<arthurlutz> scratch the above, vim and a weird vnc keyboard did that...
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5541 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): merge lp:~kentb/ubuntu/quantal/ubiquity/add-custom-dm-scripts
<arthurlutz> forcing aufs instead of overlay to see if it works better...
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1717 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move master kernels to 3.5.0-4.
<stgraber> cjwatson: weird... if I believe my automated testing (that I finally ported to quantal), dual stack in d-i is busted. Though netcfg hasn't changed and the tests pass fine on precise...
 * stgraber investigates
<stgraber> (all the ipv4 and ipv6 tests pass individually, it's just when running in a dual-stack environment that it fails)
<cjwatson> busybox busted maybe?
<cjwatson> or glibc, god help us
<stgraber> that or I messed up something in the new isc-dhcp that somehow breaks ipv6 connectivity when calling the dhclient script
<stgraber> kind of hoping for that one already ;)
<stgraber> busybox or glibc sounds a lot less fun to debug
<stgraber> hmm, that's odd
<cjwatson> ah, well, we knew the netcfg / dhcp client interface was fragile as all hell ...
<stgraber> ~ # ls /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/
<stgraber> all      default  eth0     lo       sit0
<stgraber> ~ # ls /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/
<stgraber> all      default  lo       sit0
<cjwatson> at one point I remember having to fix one of the dhclient scripts to stop bringing the entire interface down (both families) every time it was called
<cjwatson> smells a bit like that
<stgraber> well, that wouldn't explain why eth0 would vanish from ipv6/conf in proc would it?
<cjwatson> er, I forget :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: found it
<stgraber> addr flush triggers the bug
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085255/
<cjwatson> does addr -4 flush trigger it?
<cjwatson> since I think that's the fix I remember applying to some dhclient script
<stgraber> -4 is safe indeed
<cjwatson> I mean I guess we might need -6 flush occasionally ...
<stgraber> -6 is the one breaking the world indeed...
<stgraber> kind of surprised nobody noticed it already, it's not like I'm running a 3.5 kernel or anything fancy, I'm running the stable 12.04 kernel!
<stgraber> reproduced on 3.5 though
<stgraber> filed bug 1023174
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023174 in linux ""ip -6 addr flush" flushes much more than just the addresses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023174
<stgraber> will workaround in isc-dhcp for now
<stgraber> cjwatson: test suite now passes with an hardcoded "-4" argument, though I'll make sure this bug is escalated to the kernel team because isc-dhcp definitely calls "ip -6 addr flush" in some ipv6 cases
<stgraber> we apparently don't hit these in NetworkManager or netcfg but I'm guessing someone using ifupdown directly probably would
<stgraber> isc-dhcp uploaded, will do a d-i upload a bit later to get new netboot images built (as that's what the automated testing is using)
<stgraber> I was kind of hoping to finish that open-iscsi merge today but apparently I'll need to update hw-detect for that too, currently getting a nice d-i red screen when running with the new udeb
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-11
<CIA-7> debian-installer: stgraber * r1718 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No change rebuild to pick up new isc-dhcp
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5542 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Fix excision of code in hw-detect that creates
<CIA-7> ubiquity: /usr/lib/finish-install.d/30hw-detect (not necessary or useful in
<CIA-7> ubiquity: ubiquity, but accidentally broken way back in ubiquity 1.1.0).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5543 trunk/debian/ (hw-detect.patch changelog rules):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Temporarily add shell tracing through part of hw-detect in the hope of
<CIA-7> ubiquity: diagnosing LP #1023036.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023036 in ubiquity "Error on /usr/share/ubiquity/plugininstall.py", line 1687, affecting desktop images (preseeded install)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023036
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5544 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.11
<stgraber> and back to having fun making iscsi work in d-i :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: is there an easy way to install a custom udeb in d-i (locally built, not in the repository)?
<stgraber> I'm currently unpacking by hand and copying the files, but I'd be surprised if there wouldn't be an easier way
<cjwatson> udpkg -i
<cjwatson> only works if you aren't changing templates though
<cjwatson> if you are, you need to arrange for udpkg -i to be run within the running debconf instance on tty1 - I normally do so by hijacking some appropriate postinst in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<stgraber> thanks. It doesn't look like they changed the iscsi templates again.
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086288/
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086295/
<cjwatson> Jul 11 14:56:17 main-menu[328]: (process:7379): Could not open /var/lock/iscsi: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> Is that created at run-time?
<cjwatson> Maybe needs to become /run/lock?
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5545 trunk/debian/changelog: Rebuild with fixed dh_python3 (LP: #1023474).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5546 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.12
<stgraber> cjwatson: so looks like the problem with iscsi is that -m discovery -o update is no longer supported. Discovery no longer touches the db, so -o update is invalid, removing it seems to do the trick. Testing now
<stgraber> right, that worked
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086499/ is the relevant diff against partman-iscsi
<cjwatson> LGTM, go for it
<stgraber> cjwatson: as partman-iscsi is now almost in Debian, I guess I should go with an ubuntu version number so we can easily sync/merge from Debian when it lands (we're currently at 17, Debian will be at 18, thinking of going with 17ubuntu1)
<CIA-7> partman-iscsi: stgraber * r62 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/iscsi-base.sh): Remove -o update from all calls to -m discovery. This fixes iscsi with recent versions of open-iscsi.
<stgraber> going with 17ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-iscsi: stgraber * r63 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 17ubuntu1
<stgraber> and that's open-iscsi and partman-iscsi uploaded. Tests looked good with the changes, though it's hard to tell until I can run a full install from the archive. Will test again later to ensure I didn't forget anything.
<brendand> stgraber, are you aware of the ubiquity crash in todays daily?
<stgraber> brendand: nope, haven't touched ubiquity recently
<stgraber> brendand: though cjwatson did an upload of ubiquity earlier today, maybe that's related
<brendand> stgraber, seems like it. i synced an image this morning and found an issue. then when i asked me team-mate to repro it he synced current and now this crash is there
<brendand> installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot
<brendand> bug 1023554
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023554 in ubiquity ""installer has encountered an unrecoverable error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023554
<cjwatson> stgraber: Yeah, though I expect that patch wants to go more or less straight into Debian too :)
<cjwatson> brendand: probably the dh_python3 regression - fixed in no-change upload .12
<brendand> cjwatson, ok - we'll watch out for the next image
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, as we're pretty much in sync with partman-iscsi and open-iscsi, I certainly expect Debian to hit the exact same issue (unless for some reason Debian doesn't list iscsi in hw-detect and only lists it in partman, which for some weird reason doesn't go through the exact same code path and actually succeeds)
<cjwatson> I don't think that hw-detect patch has landed
<stgraber> right, so the bug might not be showing up yet, though I can't think of any downsides of fixing these calls, so should be merged regardless
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-12
<mpt> Is it possible to resize a LUKS device?
<mpt> Is it possible to change the security key for an existing LUKS device?
<cjwatson> resize> http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions 2.12 says roughly "yes but it's sufficiently easy to get wrong that you probably shouldn't"
<cjwatson> change key> there is a luksChangeKey operation in cryptsetup which I infer is for this, although I don't know about any usage caveats
<mpt> "Using something like gparted to resize an encrypted partition is slow, but typically works."
<mpt> Reasonable to say that Ubiquity falls under the category of "something like gparted"?
<mpt> Basically I'm wondering whether an encrypted device needs to have "New size:" greyed out in its "Change Partition" dialog
<cjwatson> It is probably technically possible with the backend tools but I very much doubt that any of it is hooked up properly.
<cjwatson> Well, grey it out if it doesn't work and not if it does :-)
<cjwatson> I don't know that that needs to be decided in advance
<cjwatson> (xnox is at debconf but may have thought about this more)
<mpt> Well, in general, if the value of control A affects the sensitivity of control B, then control A should be above and/or to the left of B
<mpt> So it would be a layout question
<mpt> But "New size:" will be interesting in so many more cases than LUKS, I may just make an exception in this case.
<cjwatson> It is already true that not everything is resizable
<mpt> Okay, a dependent question
<mpt> If a LUKS device *was* resizable, and you shrunk it, would it then be necessary to provide the same "overwrite the leftover space with random data slowly" option that we were talking about last week for whole disks?
<cjwatson> Personally I don't think so because the point of that is to hide knowledge of what parts of the encrypted area you're using.  However, we might need it if you *expanded* the device
<cjwatson> It's secure initialise, not secure erase
<mpt> ah, I see
<mpt> "For more security: [ ] Overwrite empty disk space" / "The installation may take much longer."
<CIA-7> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1478 ubuntu/ (21 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.89
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5547 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Add some more debugging around hw-detect.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5548 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.13
<mterry> ev, do you know what the status of the map source used by libtimezonemap is?  Like, who has the original giant map used to generate the png shards?
<stgraber> cjwatson: what are you trying to debug in hw-detect? I have it repeatedly blowing up on my pandaboard, so maybe I can help you ;)
<stgraber> well, guessing it might be hw-detect. Last ubiquity entry in the log before the crash is hw-detect being spawned, then I get a backtrace with "oem-config/enable doesn't exist"
 * stgraber updates ubiquity and retries
<cjwatson> stgraber: may or may not be the same thing, although if you're seeing hw-detect exiting with code 10 then there's a decent chance; what I know so far is that the debconf protocol gets out of sync, so db_go gets the 30 return code from a db_input and then falls over
<stgraber> cjwatson: well, it succeded :(
 * stgraber checks the exact ubiquity delta
<stgraber> maybe that change to hw-detect.patch did some magic, or I just got lucky... anyway, after at least 10 failed installs on that hardware, it finally installed fine using the ubiquity currently in quantal...
<cjwatson> stgraber: I wouldn't say no to a debug log with an older version, if you can get one; I certainly didn't intend to fix anything with my recent changes
<cjwatson> damn races anyway
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-13
<CIA-7> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1479 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog hw-detect.sh):
<CIA-7> hw-detect: Redirect update-dev output to /dev/null, as it is in principle possible
<CIA-7> hw-detect: for it to write to stdout and that would interfere with debconf.
<CIA-7> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1480 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.89ubuntu1
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5549 trunk/ (compat/udpkg debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: compat/udpkg: Handle 'udpkg -c' from udpkg 1.14, required by hw-detect
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 1.89.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5550 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: hw-detect 1.89ubuntu1.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5551 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.14
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 987050 is targeted to 12.04.1 and is marked as "fix commited" though the ubiquity currently in proposed doesn't list that bug so I'm a bit confused about its actual state
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987050 in ubiquity "No "Prepare for shipping ..." option after OEM install from D-I" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987050
<cjwatson> stgraber: I marked it fix committed before quantal was created
<cjwatson> but it was nevertheless on the quantal branch
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, so I'll mark in progress for precise then
<stgraber> cjwatson: I cherry picked the fix from trunk and pushed to the proposed branch, so we'll have it in the next upload
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> though not totally sure how to verify it given the workaround being in place
<cjwatson> I guess check the logs or something
<stgraber> the easiest way to check would be to install kubuntu OEM and check whether oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu is there post-install
<stgraber> with current precise it should (because of the workaround), with the SRU it shouldn't (as it'll only be installed if oem-config-udeb/frontend == gtk)
<cjwatson> hm, ok
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110034400/UbiquitySyslog.txt is intresting, why are all the traceback lines doubled up there  ?
<ogra_> Jul 12 18:59:40 ubuntu plugininstall.py: ubiquity.install_misc.InstallStepError: HwDetect failed with code 10
<ogra_> Jul 12 18:59:40 ubuntu plugininstall.py: ubiquity.install_misc.InstallStepError: HwDetect failed with code 10
<ogra_> etc
<ogra_> hm,m, looks like all lines are duplicated ...
<cjwatson> what bug is that from?
<ogra_> bug 1024406
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1024406 in ubiquity "installer crashed on preseeded install from daily quantal desktop i386 iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024406
<ogra_> just jumped into my bugmail box
<cjwatson> right, well, whatever it is I'm banging my head against the same thing in any event
<cjwatson> I mean the same underlying bug, not the doubling up
<cjwatson> looks like maybe stuff has been redirected from installer/debug to syslog for some reason *shrug*
<cjwatson> anyway, duped
<ogra_> oh, i thought i saw an upload relating it... just thought it was leftover fallout for the images that dont have the fix yet
<ogra_> *relating to
<cjwatson> those were uploads trying to extract more debugging information
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> in desperation
<cjwatson> I've figured out how to more or less reliably reproduce it locally though
<cjwatson> as long as I *don't* use --debug :-(
<ogra_> i was wondering if  bug 1024356 could be related
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1024356 in ubiquity "quantal armhf+omap4 daily live 2012-07-12 crashed during install (debconf.DebconfError: (10, "oem-config/enable doesn't exist"))" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024356
<ogra_> and i too have issues with ubiquity -d here
<ogra_> (apparently that bug doesnt show up then, tryinbg to reproduce it here)
<cjwatson> not clear
<ogra_> right, thats why i try to get debug info out :)
<ogra_> its very unlikely it is oem-config related indeed
<cjwatson> actually, yes, it is the same thing
<cjwatson> the debconf protocol is out of sync so the error comes back at a point when ubiquity isn't prepared to catch it
<ogra_> aha !
<cjwatson> notice how you're getting that error on a totally unrelated debconf command
<cjwatson> exactly why this is happening is an unsolved mystery
<cjwatson> but it is my #1 focus of attention
<ogra_> well, it seems to happen pretty reliable if you dont use -d
<ogra_> on the pandas
<ogra_> with always the same erros msg ...
<cjwatson> in my VM too.  I was just put off for some time because I use -d by default when debugging anything at all in ubiquity.
<ogra_> ah, k, oi tought the x86 errors were all hw-detect
<cjwatson> unfortunately the debconf debug output is unhelpful because it reflects what debconf thinks is happening, which doesn't match the view of the world from stuff interacting with it
<cjwatson> yes, but it's the same underlying problem
<ogra_> right, i was just wondring if the slower speed of the panda coudl help nailing it down or so
<cjwatson> just depends what happens to first issue a debconf command and care deeply about what comes back.
<cjwatson> nah, if anything I could use something faster at this point
<ogra_> seems it is speed related which error gets spit out
<cjwatson> no, hw-detect takes a different code path on x86
<cjwatson> that part is not speed-related
<ogra_> ah, k
<cjwatson> there does seem to be something a bit racy in that jenkins doesn't show it every time; but regardless, I seem to be seeing it reliably now so I'm not going to rock the boat
<cjwatson> I'm just doing as close as possible to the same things each run right now
<cjwatson> and trying to insert fairly surgical debugging
<cjwatson> it's possible that it's related to the fix xnox and I did last week; but if so, reverting that won't help since that was also causing autotest failures
<cjwatson> so I'll have to debug directly rather than following the revert religion
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> revert religion
<ogra_> spencerism :)
 * cjwatson has an idea
<cjwatson> in install_misc, "Reap the status-to-debconf subprocess"
<cjwatson> the new select approach meant I needed some way to make that process go away
<cjwatson> so I used kill(SIGTERM)
<cjwatson> But it now occurs to me that that might kill it between sending a command to debconf and reading the reply
<cjwatson> So I think I need a control pipe instead
 * cjwatson tries something along the lines of http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090040/
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5552 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Drop hw-detect debugging attempts.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5553 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Terminate status-to-debconf subprocess in DebconfInstallProgress more
<CIA-7> ubiquity: gracefully to avoid desynchronising the debconf protocol if the
<CIA-7> ubiquity: subprocess is killed between sending a command and receiving the
<CIA-7> ubiquity: response (LP: #1023036).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5554 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Make user-setup-encrypted-swap wait until partitioning has finished
<CIA-7> ubiquity: before attempting to adjust /target/etc/fstab (LP: #1024343).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5555 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/user-setup-encrypted-swap):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't try and fail to set up encrypted swap if no swap partitions are
<CIA-7> ubiquity: configured (LP: #989279).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5402 precise-proposed/ (debian/changelog scripts/user-setup-encrypted-swap):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't try and fail to set up encrypted swap if no swap partitions are
<CIA-7> ubiquity: configured (LP: #989279).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5556 trunk/ubiquity/install_misc.py: pacify pyflakes
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5557 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.15
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-14
<alazare619> is anyone in here/
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-15
<njin> hallo, can i run ubiquity in gdb ? why it tells me that isn't in executable format ?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-08
<Laney> Has anyone looked into the ubiquity autopkgtest failure yet?
<Laney> It seems to be caused by the removal of the "chi" entry in iso-codes 3.44
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-09
<Laney> Interesting
<Laney> So I know slightly more about ISO 639 than I thought I ever would
<Laney> Looks like using the 2B (English derived) code is more correct, at least for simplified chinese
 * Laney cooks up a diff
<cjwatson> Where is "chi" getting involved?
<Laney> I don't know what the official list is, but I see it as iso639Id in /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.xml
<cjwatson> No, I mean what's the path in ubiquity leading to that
<cjwatson> Oh, do you mean that the 2B codes *shouldn't* have been removed from iso-codes?
<Laney> It seems that removing them from iso-639-3 is right
<Laney> or at least not wrong
<cjwatson> Oh, so we should be using iso_639.xml instead?
<cjwatson> (or as well, or something)
<Laney> instead is what I've done
<Laney> it at least fixes the testsuite ...
<cjwatson> I'd be up for that if it's what xorg.xml is actually referring to
<cjwatson> Thanks
<Laney> Seems like it is to me
<Laney> feel free to check it out and see if you concur
<Laney> didn't manage to find a reference for xorg.xml yet
<cjwatson> It doesn't seem entirely consistent
<cjwatson> See e.g. fra for "French (Democratic Republic of the Congo)", which is only in 639-3
<cjwatson> Or, depending on how you interpret it, only in 639 2T
<Laney> Yeah, french already had a fallback
<cjwatson> (I guess xorg.xml might mean just the bare language and not the regional variation)
<cjwatson> It's using cze for Czech which is only in 639 2B
<Laney> is that right?
<cjwatson> But then nld for Dutch which is 639-3 id/part2_code 639 2T
<cjwatson> I think it'll be OK as long as you try both 2B and 2T
<Laney> Yep - does that
<Laney> I guess you manually update the changelog in ubiquity?
<Laney> the Debian changelog
<xnox> Laney: yeah, dch -a && debcommit
 * Laney has been damaged by the borg^Wdaily releases
 * cjwatson prepares an upload with Laney's change
<Laney> Hooray for fixing things instead of forcing tests :P
<cjwatson> It's got to happen sometimes
<Laney> got my eye on software-center now
<cjwatson> Subject: Jenkins Fixed - saucy-adt-ubiquity 100
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-10
 * apw is doing a d-i server install and hitting 'Installation step failed' from 'Select and install software' ... where might i look for a log with what actually failed ?
<infinity> apw: syslog
<cjwatson> and nano is the best viewer available, so 'nano -v /var/log/syslog'
<apw> infinity, ta ... 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1
<apw> oh joy
<cjwatson> no that's a consequential error, go up
<cjwatson> it's no doubt some package or other failing to install
<apw> looks like we also have a find before that, 'find: unrecongnised: -printf
<cjwatson> can you copy out the full log for me?
<cjwatson> 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' gets you scp
<apw> cjwatson, nice ... had to do that a few 1000 times i assume :)
<infinity> I feel like I might be somewhat spoiled when I was about to complain that I was "only" getting 5MiB/s from github.
 * apw slaps infinity ... somewhat
<cjwatson> apw: and implemented support for it ;-)
<apw> cjwatson, for full disclosure i am tracking a bug here in the kernel, which i believe to be fixed which was blowing up the install before here.  but it is possible i didn't do it right
<apw> cjwatson, and this boot is of a
<apw> cjwatson, and this boot is of an ISO that i have replaced the kernel in
<infinity> apw: S'ok, all is right in the world, it scaled up to 9MiB/s now.
<infinity> apw: You can stop feeling sorry for me.
<apw> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861037/
<apw> infinity, ok :)
<apw> cjwatson, and in that log i would have hit 'return' to make it try again as well
<apw> not deliberatly, but you know how focus grabby virtmanager is
<cjwatson> what an interesting error
<apw> cjwatson, i don't like the sounds of that ... :)
<infinity> Since when does busybox provide dpkg?
<cjwatson> we don't build that module
<infinity> It thinks we do...
<apw> Jul 10 08:52:49 in-target: dpkg: invalid option -- 'a'
<apw> Jul 10 08:52:49 in-target: BusyBox v1.20.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.20.0-8ubuntu1)
<apw> infinity, i assume that is what you are referring to
<infinity> Indeed.
<cjwatson> oh, only in static
<cjwatson> wtf
<apw> cjwatson, as this is a VM and the issue reproducible i can redo and get a cleaner log if that is any help
<cjwatson> apw: I'm deeply confused, I think I need to see this in action - syncing an image for myself
<cjwatson> busybox-static has been in installs for ages imo, dunno why this only just started breaking
<cjwatson> busybox hasn't been changed for months
<apw> cjwatson, ok now i am unsure if you can reproduce this or not at the moment as i have ended up here trying to find an issue which only hits with multi-lvm.preseed from the QA tests, and only then with 512M VMs
<apw> cjwatson, and i have only seen this failure mode with the 'fixed' kernel as well, as without it oops in ext4
<apw> cjwatson, so i am somewhat worried i have made this happen and i am wasting your time
 * apw fires up another VM with the original image
<cjwatson> so, busybox-static doesn't actually install the dpkg or find or whatever links
<cjwatson> apw: do you still have the original vm running?
<apw> cjwatson, sure do
<cjwatson> the paths that might cause this kind of thing are in busybox's slightly tortuous "do I launch an applet or an external program" code
<cjwatson> this is chrooted so that *should* be moot
<cjwatson> 'chroot /target find --help'
<cjwatson> does that give you the GNU findutils help, or something from busybox?
<apw> busybox
<apw> and /target is mounted off of --vg-root ...
<cjwatson> apw: could you install strace in the installer environment ('udpkg -i /cdrom/pool/main/s/strace/strace_*.deb') and try stracing that?
<cjwatson> and then copy out the strace for me
<apw> stracing the chroot ?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> It's almost as if PREFER_APPLETS has got turned on
<cjwatson> But I don't understand how that could have happened without changing busybox :)
<cjwatson> Is this a self-built d-i initrd?
<apw> cjwatson, it is hacked indeed, i have in theory only replaced the kernel and modules in it
<apw> cjwatson, but i have opened and closed it, so i could easily be to blame
<cjwatson> So I suspect you might have accidentally hacked a bit more than that
<cjwatson> Let's see
<cjwatson> What's the size of /bin/sh?
<cjwatson> in the installer env
<apw> 389928
<apw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861092/
<apw> cjwatson, ^^
<cjwatson> Looking
<cjwatson> Is /bin/sh a symlink to /bin/busybox/
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> Actually maybe you could just put the initrd somewhere for me rather than me playing twenty-questions :)
<cjwatson> busybox is following the ENABLE_FEATURE_PREFER_APPLETS path here, but I can't see why, since that's meant to be compiled out
<apw> cjwatson, uploading now
<apw> it is a big big, for various foolish error reasons on my behalf :)
<apw> though for cirtain i am not replacing busybox or anything, deliberatly anyhow
<apw> any my proceedure for replacement is cpio not using any tools
<apw> cjwatson, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/misc/initrd.gz
<cjwatson> cpio with what arguments?
<apw> cpio --quiet --dereference -o -H newc
<apw> stolen from mkinitramfs-tools sometime back
<cjwatson> kill --dereference
<cjwatson> that's almost certainly your problem
<cjwatson> d-i does not build with that - it doesn't use initramfs-tools
<apw> ahh ... great.  i'll retest with that and let you kn
<apw> know
<apw> i knew it had to be me
<cjwatson> not totally obvious why that broke it but it's the sort of thing that messes with busybox's delicate head :)
<apw> heh ... that i can believe, thanks for all your help, infinity informs me i am doing this the hard way and is going to educate me
<apw> cjwatson, hmmm if i did it right, that didn't help
<cjwatson> OK, stick the new initrd up for me and I'll grab it
<apw> i wonder if i extracted it in a way which already lost the links ...
<cjwatson> That's possible.  How did you extract it?
<cjwatson> You might be better off building it using the proper d-i build system, assuming you already have the udebs.
<cjwatson> I never unpack/rebuild d-i initrds by hand.
<apw> zcat "$iso/install/initrd.gz" | ( cd initrd && sudo cpio -i )
<apw> cjwatson, i got into this because the isos i was originally changing were special ones used in QA and normal ones weren't triggering the error so i needed to debug that actual iso
<apw> (this time round it is just how i am used to doing it now)
<cjwatson> Might need --link, not sure.  Like I say I don't normally do it that way
<apw> cjwatson, yeah, i'll play some, now i know its likely my fault and compare the two
<cjwatson> Normally I take debian-installer, make sure its kernel versions in build/config/ are right, put the modified udebs I'm using in build/localudebs/, and run 'fakeroot make -C rebuild_cdrom_isolinux'
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson> 'fakeroot make -C build rebuild_cdrom_isolinux'
<cjwatson> Other build targets are available - 'make -C build' on its own lists them
<apw> yeah ... i'll also have that a spin
<apw> it is about time i became more ohfay (sp?) with that
<infinity> That would be the easier method I was suggesting. :)
<infinity> Or, at least, more foolproof.
<infinity> apw: And I have no idea what an ohfay is...
<cjwatson> au fait
<infinity> Oh.  It's so cute when the English try to speak French.
<infinity> Or, at least, spell it.
<apw> i am renouned for my grasp of both spelling and foreign languages
<apw> cjwatson, i am struggling to maek this di build (via make -C build) to use the localudebs, is there some magic i should be aware of
<cjwatson> it should do it automatically
<cjwatson> at least in cases where the same package name would have been used
<cjwatson> is it a case of using the same package name but from the archive instead, or a case of trying to add an extra package?
<apw> i am replacing all of the kernel udebs, it is building a Packages file
<apw> which seems to list 'em just fine
<apw> Package: kernel-image-3.10.0-2-generic-di
<apw> Version: 3.10.0-2.10lp1195710v201307101138
<apw> and at versions above the archive
<cjwatson> and does build/config/amd64.cfg have the right version?
<cjwatson> (have to go out now)
<apw> cjwatson, i'll check and hastle infinity :)
<Riddell> cjwatson: could you verify this fix is done right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/grub-installer/ubuntu/revision/1235
<apw> cjwatson, looking at the build logs it seems to be installing mine _and_ the ones from the archive, the latter last
<cjwatson> Riddell: Er, functions and variables are in different namespaces and don't need to avoid sharing names
<cjwatson> AFAIK
<cjwatson> http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/V3_chap02.html#tag_18_09_05  "The implementation shall maintain separate name spaces for functions and variables"
<cjwatson> Riddell: So nack without a better explanation of what's going on ...
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-11
<apw> cjwatson, i need to rebuild the Packages.gz files on the CD now, is there a simple way to do that
<cjwatson> Is a CD actually the easiest way for you to test this, I wonder
<apw> cjwatson, it cirtainly isn't easy any more, but that is the only way i have seen it reproduce
<cjwatson> Would you maybe be better off with a netboot mini.iso and a locally-accessible archive?
<cjwatson> If you have to rebuild them, cobble something together with apt-ftparchive I guess ...
<apw> possibly indeed, but i feel i have gotton this far, i ought to make it work right now, apt-ftparchive, ok
<cjwatson> Remember to regenerate the Release files to match
 * apw cries :)
<cjwatson> And I expect you'll want to boot with debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated=true, since constructing a properly signed image is way too much effort for a test
<cjwatson> So just delete Release.gpg rather than trying to generate one
<apw> cjwatson, as predicted i cannot get all the right bits to line up, i give up on remaking this cd
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-12
<infinity> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867830/
<infinity> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867831/ <-- The product of the above.
<infinity> cjwatson: My gut feeling is that we might also want those deps versioned, so we can force ourselves to rebuild against any new d-i component to keep sources in sync, but that seemed draconian for a first cut.
<infinity> (And this matches what britney was already doing)
<cjwatson> Certainly looks good for now.  Thanks!
<cjwatson> Go for it.
<infinity> Kay, will upload after I've tested that d-i also builds and does sane things with the linux-ppc 3.10 bump.
<cjwatson> I suspect we'll find this is a "wow, we should have done this years ago".
<infinity> (And possibly some lunch :P)
<infinity> The big bonus here for removing the irriating seed skew and fiddling is that I'll be happier with the idea of rtg and apw doing ABI bump uploads of d-i, since it's just one package instead of some delicate "watch for migration and change seeds in the same publisher cycle" madness.
<cjwatson> Indeed.
 * apw looks up, ahh yes indee
<infinity> Dangit my d-i change is going to make me slip off the "top contributor" list to ubuntu-seeds.
<infinity> My precious, precious karma!
 * infinity uploads a revert.
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Karma vs Quality.
<infinity> Quality, schmality.  It's all about pointless metrics and popularity contests, right?
<GrueMaster> THAT's why I'm no longer there!  I knew I was doing something wrong.
<infinity> cjwatson: Bah, germinate's Kernel-Version pruning routine has thwarted me.  Updating seeds for now, but we might want to make germinate less clever.
<cjwatson> You can't just delete the Kernel-Version seed entries?
<infinity>     def _is_pruned(self, di_kernel_versions, pkg):
<infinity>         """Test whether pkg is for a forbidden d-i kernel version."""
<infinity>         if not di_kernel_versions or not di_kernel_versions.kernel_versions:
<infinity>             return False
<infinity>         kernvers = di_kernel_versions.kernel_versions
<infinity>         kernver = self._packages[pkg]["Kernel-Version"]
<infinity>         if kernver != "" and kernver not in kernvers:
<infinity>             return True
<infinity> I assume that's pruning anything not specified as a current/allowed kernel-version.
<infinity>         return False
<cjwatson> not di_kernel_versions => not pruned
<cjwatson> first test
<cjwatson> So if the seeds simply don't contain Kernel-Version at all ...
<infinity> Oh, so if we specify none... Kay.
<infinity> S'pose that's worth a test.
<cjwatson> At least that's how it's meant to work.
<infinity> I wonder if we'll find a bunch of modules udebs that don't show up in debian-installer-udebs and need seeding anyway.  Hrm.
<infinity> I'm going to look at this tomorrow when I get in to London, I have an early flight and should nap instead of pondering this.
<cjwatson> Probably.  Perhaps "Extra-Include: *-modules-di *-firmware-di" would deal with that.
<cjwatson> Or similar.
<infinity> Or just seed the kernel source packages wholesale.
<cjwatson> (i.e. include all modules from the same source)
<infinity> But I'll play around with some germinate runs and output tomorrow.  Sleep now.
<cjwatson> There have historically been some cases where we've wanted to seed only some flavours but not others, so I'd like to make sure we still have that flexibility.
<cjwatson> Sleep well.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-07
<mwharris> cjwatson: can you pull the precise install from proposed (to fix bug #1315462)?
 * antarus waves at mwharris 
 * mwharris waves to the guy behind antarus
<xnox> cjwatson: bug #1275162 (grub2 NVMe support for 14.04.1) is now verified. all is good. Busy network bug #1314134 is still verification needed (part of the same upload)
<cjwatson> mwharris: nope, needs a bunch of stuff to be verified first, bug 833994, bug 1135163, bug 1172101
<cjwatson> xnox: cool, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-08
<mobius__> Hi everyone, with regards to kick seed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/1305199 is there a way to replace raid.sh on my kickstart installation to avoid this issue?
<mobius__> ok I replaced raid.sh on my initrd and fstype works but the second disk does not get partitioned correctly and the raid fails with some other strange error. I am guessing though that kickseed is not a priority right?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-09
<bblack> hi :) quick question - I'm trying to track down whether a given fix to net-retriever ( http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/net-retriever/precise-proposed/revision/479 ) has made it into which binary copies of the netboot installer
<bblack> e.g. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/ (or -proposed)
<bblack> is there some kind of buildlog or changelog that indicates what sources those binaries are built from, etc for tracking that down?
<cjwatson> bblack: Look a few levels up and you'll find a MANIFEST.udebs file that tells you
<cjwatson> Pretty sure that fix has been in -updates for ages
<bblack> ah thanks!
<bblack> I've been having issues with a ~15 minute delay where nothing updates in the installer syslog or on-screen during a PXE boot (and then everything's fine after that).  In the syslog, the delay happens here:
<bblack> Jul  8 18:24:40 debconf: --> GET mirror/http/proxy
<bblack> Jul  8 18:24:40 debconf: <-- 0 http://webproxy.esams.wmnet:8080
<bblack> Jul  8 18:38:40 debconf: --> GET anna/standard_modules
<bblack> Jul  8 18:38:40 debconf: <-- 0 true
<bblack> Jul  8 18:38:40 anna[4378]: DEBUG: resolver (ext2-modules): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<bblack> which seems like it could be that particular fix.  it's quite possible we've never updated our pxe boot images from the precise originals to precise-updates (which the manifest confirms has the fix), so I'm hoping that's going to fix it
<cjwatson> Right, that would be my guess
<zartoosh> HI is I am trying to modify the kernel option through preseed file. Is this possible, any help greatly appreciated? thx
<maxb> Is oem-config supported under Ubuntu 14.04? The boot option oem-config/enable=true affects the d-i run, but the installed system somehow ends up without oem-config-prepare installed. Installing the oem-config package and running oem-config-prepare ends up with a Kubuntu-branded oem-config running
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-10
<pds_> hi
<soren> As I sit here, installing Ubuntu over a remote console on a server in India, I'm eternally grateful for the mini.iso that I had to mount from my laptop.
<pds_>  hi ladies and gentlemen i'm trying to kickstart a ubuntu server 14.04 LTS with a ubuntu desktop 12.04LTS, following this tutorial http://digitalsanctum.com/2013/03/22/how-to-setup-a-pxe-server-on-ubuntu/ using this kickstart file i create with the gui (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7773935/). It boots up just fine but it doesn't seem to want to automate.
<pds_> hi ladies and gentlemen i'm trying to kickstart a ubuntu server 14.04 LTS with a ubuntu desktop 12.04LTS, following this tutorial http://digitalsanctum.com/2013/03/22/how-to-setup-a-pxe-server-on-ubuntu/ using this kickstart file i create with the gui (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7773935/). It boots up just fine but it doesn't seem to want to automate.
<pds_> hi ladies and gentlemen i'm trying to kickstart a ubuntu server 14.04 LTS with a ubuntu desktop 12.04LTS, following this tutorial http://digitalsanctum.com/2013/03/22/how-to-setup-a-pxe-server-on-ubuntu/ using this kickstart file i create with the gui (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7773935/). It boots up just fine but it doesn't seem to want to automate.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-11
<zartoosh> hi how could I preseed /etc/fstab mount point attributes? For example I like to add trim, noatime to the mount point? thx
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-11
<dmj_s76> xnox: Anything else you need for https://code.launchpad.net/~dmj726/ubiquity/nvme-fix/+merge/299596 ?
<xnox> dmj_s76, it's all good. thanks for confirming the legacy boot code path.
<xnox> when i coded nvme support it was only available via UEFI boot and not via legacy boot at all.
<xnox> hence legacy boot was never tested / never worked correctly.
<xnox> i'm not quite sure about the regexp pattern.
<xnox> cyphermox, above merge proposal looks ok to me, what do you think?
<dmj_s76> xnox: Legacy boot is still a bit messed up for multiple drive scenarios, so more than open to help on that.
<dmj_s76> this patch should make single drive nvme legacy installs work without breaking anything, and I'm working on figuring out why multiple drives behaves weird, but it's a separate issue
<dmj_s76> xnox: What did you have to change for nvme UEFI support?
<dmj_s76> I've noticed that UEFI survives even with dumb/wrong targeting in grub_default()
<dmj_s76> xnox: looking to get this change into 16.04.1
<dmj_s76> xnox: cyphermox is on vacation I believe
<xnox> didims
<xnox> i guess it's on me to test and land this then.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-12
<Guest13214> i need help installing a chat on ubuntu
<Guest13214> dont run youll trip
<Guest13214> sorry i didnt know this was a gay meetup ill find another chat
<davmor2> cyphermox: 16.04.1 seems a bit hit and miss as to if you get the Press Enter dialogue when shutting down from an install or live session
<davmor2> cyphermox: mokutil is missing from the install too
<dmj_s76> xnox: cyphermox: thoughts on merging https://code.launchpad.net/~dmj726/ubiquity/nvme-fix/+merge/299596
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-13
<dmj_s76> xnox: Could you review and merge the nvme fix?
<cyphermox> davmor2: in that case, situation seems exactly as it was for 16.04. I suppose the enter issue is jsut about VBox though
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: So, for multiple device scenarios...
<dmj_s76> Do we want to put grub always on the first drive listed by grub-mkdevicemap or favor the drive we're choosing to install to?
<dmj_s76> Right now the regex specifically operates on the targetted drive, which is the first item returned by grub-mkdevicemap that isn't the install media.
<cyphermox> I think you always want to favor the drive you're installing to; you can't depend on grub-mkdevicemap returning what you want in all cases
<cyphermox> now; that's my opinion we can deal with it however xnox wants since he's going to be the person doing the merging
<cyphermox> I need to get back offline; I want just logged on to do some extra printing that we'd gotten wrong
<cyphermox> I'm getting married this weekend so I have a gazillion small things to finish up
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: Congratulations and sorry to take you away from friends, family, and fiancee!
<cyphermox> no worries
<cyphermox> sending the email was the right thing to do
<dmj_s76> I'm testing the behavior with 2 nvme drives now just to make sure that works correctly.
<xnox> dmj_s76, cyphermox: my plan was to bring up VM with two nvme machines.
<xnox> the regexps look okish, but don't look right, because exacatly as cyphermox points out the whole "drive" is "nvmenX"
<xnox> i'm also not sure if qemu can boot of nvme in BIOS mode, I only ever tried it / made it work in UEFI mode
<xnox> my laptop has just one nvme drive, and i'm not able to burn this laptop =(
<dmj_s76> xnox: I've been trying with 2 nvme drives in the same machine
<dmj_s76> xnox: So the modified regex makes grub_default() target the right thing with 2 nvme drives, and the installer thinks it succeeded, but doesn't actually result in a bootable system in bios mode.
<dmj_s76> ...that's not a regression, since grub-installer simply fails without the change
<dmj_s76> in this test there was both an nvme0n1 and nvme1n1
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-14
<mowthegrass> Hi there
<mowthegrass> Anyone encountered issues durning installation the installer just seem to get frozen on screen (Not really getting killed) it just needs to manually be woken up by a key stroke on the screen, Post the key stroke it just continues the installation
<mowthegrass> it appears to be little strange we are observing this on both precise and trusty
<dmj_s76> xnox: so can we perhaps merge the nvme patch.
<dmj_s76> It fixes single drive nvme scenarios and doesn't regress any mixed/multiple/non-nvme configurations I've tried.
<dmj_s76> xnox: multiple drive boot issue was unrelated to the nvme-bug and in fact was a limitation in firmware that prevents booting from nvme in bios mode
<dmj_s76> I believe the patch fixes ubiquity for single and multiple nvme drive systems
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-15
<mowthegrass> Hi there
<mowthegrass> is there anyway to preseed grub install to take place on a specific disk
<mowthegrass> ?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-13
<ProfMac> can I set a shell variable when I do an install boot from a CD, say in file isolinux/txt.cfg
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-14
<CarlFK> ProfMac: I think I just figured that out a day ago...
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usb_late/scripts/d-i/late_command.sh#L10-L21
<ProfMac> CarlFK, I've been staring at it for hours, suddenly got it.
#ubuntu-installer 2018-07-09
<raidghost> Trying to install Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS on my computer. Seems like the computer mainboard is UEFI.
<raidghost> Downloaded ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64 made a Bootable UEFI USBkey. Booting up. run the wizard as normal. adding raid devices, made some lvm . Waited, Made /boot/efi/ fat32 partition The installer says everything is fine. booting up after installation.
<raidghost> The lines of text that shows up when trying to boot is:
<raidghost> GNU GRUB Version 2.02
<raidghost> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.
<raidghost> For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.
<raidghost> Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or File completions
<raidghost> Guessing i have tried 30 times, And still the same UnNice message shows up. But if i run the ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64 the raid selection, and lvm selection is not an option. but the system boots up if i put everything on / . But thats not a wanted option. Since i like to specify my installation the way i thought it should be.
